# Pineapple express+Kandy kush. Hydro



## growalater (Nov 1, 2010)

This is my first hydro grow. 
Equipment: 
(2) Waterfarms. Modded with more and bigger holes. 
Bigger air pump. 30-60 gallons. 
(1) 400w mh eye hortilux for veg.
(1) 425cfm active air inline fan.
(1) 6 inch inlet phatt carbon filter (not using yet) 
(1) portable ac unit. 
(1) portable swamp cooler (for when humidity is needed)
(1) reverse osmosis water system. 

Water ppm:14
Water ph:5.8-6.2
Nutrients for veg: (haven't started feeding yet)
Voodoo juice, b52, sensi grow a&b and great white. 

Strains:
Reserve parada kandy kush
G13 labs pineapple express

I will be using scrogg and I am shooting for a pound per plant. 
I will post up pics of the setup and plants when I get home.
They are 2 weeks into growth.


----------



## growalater (Nov 1, 2010)

PE

Kandy


----------



## growalater (Nov 1, 2010)

Just feed them half a ml of voodoo juice. Roots on the pineapple express are already in the water. 
Ppm is .13 lol got to love Ro water.


----------



## growalater (Nov 11, 2010)

Will post up pics tonite. They are doing well. I am feeding at 300ppm now and keeping temps at 78 when light is on (20 hours) and 73 when light is off) I covered the drip ring with foil due to the nut water splashing on leaves. Also both have long roots in the water already. If you ask me Voodoo juice is worth ever penny.


----------



## growalater (Nov 11, 2010)

Side by Side: (Thats the AC you see in front)





Pineapple Express (A good looking plant)





Kandy Kush (Shorter, This one lagged when put in the waterfarm, PE Germed first)





Roots:










Side View:






Will finish the Scrog Screen soon and have it ready to go in and start training. This is my first hydro grow so if there is anything you guys see that I need to change let me know.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 11, 2010)

looks great. was your pineapple express seed small and pale? mine looks immature


----------



## growalater (Nov 11, 2010)

Yea it was tiny when i got it. I had two kandy kush seeds cause one i bought and one i got as a freebie. I am glad i had 2 cause the first kandy one didnt germ. Thats why the kandy plant is a lil behind the PE one.


----------



## growalater (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks man. So far I love Advance Nutrients. I can tell a nice change between them and Fox Farm. I liked Fox Farm for soil But I did a lot of reading up on AN. When I flower I will be using:
Bud Blood
Sensi Bloom A and B
Big Bud
Overdrive
Final Phase


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice setup you will like that Overdrive! Will follow. Never had a post on a thread that quick thanks man>


----------



## growalater (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you. Yea i have herd great things about it as well as Big BUD. +rep for you


----------



## growalater (Nov 11, 2010)

Depends on the size of pot. I used MG at first too but the nuts that are in the soil burnt them at first so i transplanted into Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil and moved from 2 gallon to 3 gallon pots. If you mean in this grow then no. This is all hydro.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 11, 2010)

shawnpaul said:


> yeah the nuts are burning my plants up a bit too, atleast the smaller ones, whatever doesn't kill them makes them stronger? haha its my hope that it applies in this case..hydro buds are awesome tasting..its been awhile sense some has been had yet the awesomeness cant be forgotten..


in this case whatever dosent killem can make them hermie


----------



## growalater (Nov 11, 2010)

What i am really digging about Hydro is how fast it grows and how you can tune everything in. As far as seeing how much the plant is taking in. More water or nuts and so on.


----------



## growalater (Nov 12, 2010)

Woke up today and when I walk into the room for the first day I can smell some green growing. Might have to get that carbon filter setup. Will update with pics tonite as they look different already.


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 13, 2010)

That damn green smell I battled that forever it felt like good luck!


----------



## growalater (Nov 14, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> That damn green smell I battled that forever it felt like good luck!


Lol I kinda like it. Sorry will post pics tomorrow. Was at a rock show all night. Tomorrow is change out the resv day. 
I am wondering if I should increase nuts to 300ppm or not. I have a couple leaves that have a couple tiny holes. I will get pics tomorrow. The holes aren't from bugs. None found or heat 73-79 in cab. So it has to be nuts. Been blasting them with nuts early. Will update in morning. Thanks for checking in all.


----------



## growalater (Nov 14, 2010)

ALRIGHT HERE ARE THE PICS:
First here is the lineup I am using and will be using for veg. I just feed them all of these at 400ppm. They have been taking nuts pretty well so we will see how they do at 400. 





Here are the Two plants:





The root mass (and might I say mixing Voodoo Juice with Great white as you can tell WORKS AWESOME. This is only 1 week of real Veg growth





This is the problem I was talking about as far as a couple leaves only on the Pineapple Express have holes in them. No signs of Bugs at all. I use to have a couple flying ant type of things but I got rid of them. I do spray under the leaves and keep a fan on them as well. I think it might be from before I had the foil on to cover up the drip ring and the water sprayed on the leafs and the light just ate threw.





Side View of PE (sexy sexy)





Kandy Kush (personally I think this plant is ugly. I new that going in as I saw the pics
of it on Attitude but It sounds like a badass strain Trainwrech crossed with OG kush:






This is my frist hydro as I have stated so I have been checking PH and PPM everynight. I drain the resv out every sunday and replace with feeding. I just top off the resv when needed with straight RO water. Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Nicyuhhh (Nov 14, 2010)

Im growing some g13 pineapple express too!..and I've had the same problems with holes in the leaves with no signs of bugs at all..strange?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 14, 2010)

You're supposed to spray them when the lights are going off, spray while the light is on and the droplets act as magnifying glass for the light. 

Here is a thread you will like:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html

Check out page 24 towards the middle

Sub'd


----------



## growalater (Nov 15, 2010)

Yea I read threw that entire thing. Thanks for stoping in and subing.


----------



## growalater (Nov 15, 2010)

Nicyuhhh said:


> Im growing some g13 pineapple express too!..and I've had the same problems with holes in the leaves with no signs of bugs at all..strange?


yea it is very weird. All I can do is keep an eye on them! Other then that it's a beautiful stinky plant lol.


----------



## growalater (Nov 15, 2010)

Very stinky. Everytime I walk in my room now I'm like ooooooooooo weeeeee lol They have taken very well to nuts that were fed last night. I will update this evening with pics


----------



## growalater (Nov 17, 2010)

Alright sorry for the late update. What can I say. I had "stuff" to do. They have exploded with growth and new sites. Sunday I have them 400ppm of Sensi Bloom A and B and Voodoo Juice, B52 and Great white. They drank some and Tuesday I have them 150ppm more water/nuts. I finished the screen today that will go in soon. Also think I might have found out the problem of the plant holes. Found a bug dead in the cab. 
*UPDATE:* Sorry about the pic problems got them all fixed. Here are some at the beginning sense those got fucked all the way up to today:


----------



## Potentrx7 (Nov 18, 2010)

no pics working bro... upload them to RUI


----------



## growalater (Nov 18, 2010)

Potentrx7 said:


> no pics working bro... upload them to RUI


 Should be good to go. I had a pic problem


----------



## Potentrx7 (Nov 18, 2010)

Looking great man! +rep & I'm subd!


----------



## growalater (Nov 18, 2010)

Potentrx7 said:


> Looking great man! +rep & I'm subd!


Thank you very much. This s my first hydro grow and I am hooked on hydro now. Got to say it's so much fun.


----------



## windytodai (Nov 18, 2010)

I really want to see Pineapple Express. I hear really good things about it.


----------



## growalater (Nov 18, 2010)

Everyone was saying it's super stinky. I can vouch for that. My room smells like crazy. Only problem is my carbon filter is to big for the cab. I'm going to get a big ass grow tent for my next grow. One other thing about PE is it can take a lot of nutrients.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 18, 2010)

How long did it take for your girls to explode with growth? I have 2 girls in 2 waterfarms and they have hardly grown since they brook the top of the hydroton. I fed them with some nutes and that grew a tad bit.


----------



## growalater (Nov 18, 2010)

They were a little slow when they were a seedling. But once the roots hit the water reav they blew up. I think they blew up quicker because I am using voodoo juice and great white which together are awesome and make my roots crazy. So they hit the water quick. What kind of light are you using?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 19, 2010)

growalater said:


> They were a little slow when they were a seedling. But once the roots hit the water reav they blew up. I think they blew up quicker because I am using voodoo juice and great white which together are awesome and make my roots crazy. So they hit the water quick. What kind of light are you using?



I've got 'em under a 400w hps... I figured I was only gonna have to veg till they were about 10in. high and flip to 12/12 right as they hit the screen.


----------



## growalater (Nov 19, 2010)

I will be filling up the screen 75% then switch to 12/12. I am able to get my light real close as it is air-cooled so I have tons of aide growth too to weave.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 19, 2010)

How much height do you have to let them stretch?


----------



## growalater (Nov 19, 2010)

Well all the stretching will be weaves thru the screen. So when they are done I will have a full screen with all the budsights having there own 2" area and can get full bud light. I have a couple feet I'd needed when they stretch a lil after they are ready to bud up. They are almost tall enough to start using the screen.


----------



## growalater (Nov 20, 2010)

I will for sure update tonight. They have tons of new lush growth. They are taking a huge amount of nutrients so well. I'm going to give then 500ppm tomorrow. Pic update coming soon.


----------



## growalater (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok so today I changed out the resv on both. I feed them 500ppm of Voodoo, B52 and Sensi Grow A and B. They are looking so great. They drink a lot now. Need to top off resv every other day. Every week I have been upping the PPM 100. So when I do the resv change I feed the additives (voodoo and b52) and the fertalizer (sensi grow). Then when I top off i only top off with sensi grow and as long as the PPM are under what I feed them at on the change over (this week being 500ppm) they take it up good. If i only topped off with straight RO water then they would just be only getting left over nuts from the resv change day. But I am making sure they constanly have the fert to drink. Working well as I am sure a lot of you would agree. Next grow I will be buying a Secret Jardin as I can not fit my carbon filter in my current CAB. Check out the pics and let me know what you guys think. Screen will go in any day as they are getting close to hitting it height. 










If anyone has any request on me taking a crertin picture that will help them out or help them see how I am doing thing I do not mind. As if you have any questions that might help you. I am mostly doing this journal because reading someone elses helped me out a lot and made it easy for me to make these beautiful plants.


----------



## growalater (Nov 21, 2010)

Also forgot to add. I think I will be getting a couple 90w Leds ufos. One for each side of my HID light. Just to give more light and throw some led in there. It will help fill out the sides too but that will be for next grow. Unless my wife gets me one for Xmas then I will use it to flower with the HPS. I have a hps bulb thats a standered HPS growlux but i think i should get a nice Hortilux Hps like this MH I have. They seem to do GREAT. What you guys think. Also need to start getting my Flowering NUts soon. Sensi bloom, bud blood, big bud and Overdrive.


----------



## growalater (Nov 22, 2010)

They took to the 500ppm feeding great. Man I can throw shit loads of nuts at these plants and all they do is thrive.


----------



## growalater (Nov 22, 2010)

Also. I don't have the ph ppm perfect advance nutrients cause it ain't out yet. But the stuff I have might as well be. I never have to touch my ph. With my Ro water being 30ppm and after adding all nuts my ph is 5.8-6.2 everytime. Even at 500ppm. It does rise throughout the week but it's so slow I do not have to correct before it's res change time.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow your grow is looking awesome looks like these pineapple express seeds are a pretty good strain.


----------



## growalater (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes this is my first Pe grow but I love them already. Takes a lot of nuts. Looks and smells awesome already and easy to grow for sure.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice and bushy! Great job growalater, I'm growing KandyKush in a 5 gal bucket in soil and shes in her 7th week of flowering  Come check her out if you get a chance the link is in my sig... +Rep for a great setup!

Its funny because I'm planning on growing pineapple express next too so I'm subbed up and ready to see what you can do


----------



## growalater (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks smelly. I will check yours out for sure. Screen was installed last night as the pineapple express I'm already training under it. They drank 197 ppm in 24 hours. Bitchs be thirsty. I will update with screen pics tonite.


----------



## mosh2metal (Nov 23, 2010)

very healthy, lush growth, congrats ur doing a blindin' job m8!


----------



## growalater (Nov 23, 2010)

mosh2metal said:


> very healthy, lush growth, congrats ur doing a blindin' job m8!


Thanks so much. Nice to know my first hydro is looking so great. I can't wait to see them flower.


----------



## growalater (Nov 23, 2010)

mosh2metal said:


> very healthy, lush growth, congrats ur doing a blindin' job m8!


Thanks so much. Nice to know my first hydro is looking so great. I can't wait to see them flower. I can tell sense they stinking already, flower is going to be down right stinky inky.


----------



## mosh2metal (Nov 23, 2010)

are you going to switch to hps for flower?


----------



## growalater (Nov 23, 2010)

mosh2metal said:


> are you going to switch to hps for flower?


Oh yea for sure. I have a eye hortilux hps bulb that will be going in when I flower. And I will post pics up in a bit and with how bushy these things are I may not have to weave for much longer lol.


----------



## growalater (Nov 23, 2010)

Here are the pics. I will be putting my carbon filter outside of cab and push air through it. I know its better to pull but this is my only option and they are hella stinky.


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice screen addition... It seems like more and more people opting with scrogging


----------



## growalater (Nov 23, 2010)

Yea I like it cause I can grow less plants and make a heavy yeild. Plus I don't have to play with so many hydro buckets with nutrients. I made that screen from wood and insulated electrical wire. Not to shabby eh?


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 24, 2010)

For real.... I thought for a second tennis was a hobby of yours, stringing your own line up and all.


----------



## growalater (Nov 24, 2010)

Yea lol it was a bitch but I wanted to make the screen so it would fit in there perfect.


----------



## growalater (Nov 24, 2010)

Just topped off with 350ppm of sensi grow a and b. They are looking very well and happy.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice looking.


----------



## growalater (Nov 25, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Very nice looking.


Thank you. I I'll post update tonite after turkey.


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol, that turkey must of straight knocked you out....


----------



## growalater (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL sorry. Yea kinda did lol. 
Here they are


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm subscribing to this thread. My buddy and I have 1 waterfarm with a Dinafem Power Kush in a 3'x3'x6' tent under a 400w HPS. Also using a SCROG screen about 12" above the waterfarm. We have the waterfarm propped up on a bucket to drain the waterfarm into a bucket. How do you go about changing the water since your waterfarms look like they are on the floor.


----------



## growalater (Nov 26, 2010)

They r on the flooring the cab so all I have to do is pull the tube down and they drain sense the floor is lower them the cab. Waterfarms kick ass. Love how fast they grow.


----------



## SL2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice healthy looking plants man. I started in waterfarms. They do work well. I added and air stone in the res and kept that salt build up off the drip ring and bucket, this helped me to keep the ph more consistant. The last weeks of flower I have to add water everyday!!! I have my two for sale for $50...lol I play in the dirt now...

I have a PE bean and a KK x Skunk. Looking forward to seeing how the do for ya...


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks beautiful, they are growing nicely I am finding it easier to just run my branches under the screen it is too hard to weave.


----------



## Potentrx7 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking fantastic bro!


----------



## growalater (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the good comments guys. I don't really weave them I just them them grow thru the screen then I pull it back under to a father area. The kandy kush is a bear with the size of the huge leaves tho. I think soon some trimming is in order. You sold yours for 50 bucks each? I got a good price on these. 47 each system.


----------



## SL2 (Nov 27, 2010)

I am selling them $50 for both.


----------



## growalater (Nov 27, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I am selling them $50 for both.


 Nice deal. Someone should pick those up. This journal is proof they kick ass.


----------



## growalater (Nov 27, 2010)

Do ou guys think I should trim these leaves that are under the screen that are blocking light?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Nov 27, 2010)

@ Growalater, we are going to trim out all the leaves under the screen by the beginning of week 4 in flower. And waterfarms are bad ass. If you are worried about salt buildup around the ring, just put a piece of alumnium foil over the top of the waterfarm and you will have less evaporation.


----------



## growalater (Nov 27, 2010)

Yea I have the tin foil on there now. Did it to help with evaporation. Advance nutrients ain't cheap just to lose to evaporation. I will wait on trimming. I'm at work now. Will post up pics when I get home.


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 27, 2010)

growalater said:


> Yea I have the tin foil on there now. Did it to help with evaporation. Advance nutrients ain't cheap just to lose to evaporation. I will wait on trimming. I'm at work now. Will post up pics when I get home.


How nice that must to be able to check RIU updates at work.


----------



## growalater (Nov 27, 2010)

iPhone ftw!


----------



## growalater (Nov 27, 2010)

Here are some update pics. Tomorrow I do the res change and its time for Voodoo juice, B52, Great White, and Sensi Grow A and B soon.





Pineapple Express:





Kandy Kush:


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## growalater (Nov 27, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Looking good.


Thank you. I am learning that the pineapple express is easier to scrog then the kandy kush. The kush has big old fat leaves so harder to space out and get the light right. The pineapple express has skinny leaves with small tops. The kush is just a stubborn one at first but I'll pimp her lol.


----------



## growalater (Nov 28, 2010)

About to do some work in the room. Going to install carbon filter. Will update with pics in a couple hours when done.


----------



## growalater (Nov 28, 2010)

Alright so these bitchs were getting to stinky. So i had a new carbon filter laying around that I bought. My plan was when I put the cab together to install it inside but the cab is to small to fit in inside. Will get a grow tent next grow and make this cab clone cabinet. So I hooked up the carbon filter to push air threw it and it works great. NO SMELL. Even made my inline fan quiet down a lot. So where are some pics


----------



## mikelucid (Nov 28, 2010)

nice little set up you got there. plants are lookin healthy as can be too!


----------



## growalater (Nov 28, 2010)

mikelucid said:


> nice little set up you got there. plants are lookin healthy as can be too!


Thank you. It is my first setup and everything works well. Perfect temps and so on. I will be adding some led to next grow as well. I got that portable ac unit for a steal. They retail for 499. I got it for 40 bucks off craigslist. It was just missing the heat to window exhaust. So I made my own.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 28, 2010)

growalater said:


> Yea I have the tin foil on there now. Did it to help with evaporation. Advance nutrients ain't cheap just to lose to evaporation. I will wait on trimming. I'm at work now. Will post up pics when I get home.


 Salts don't evaporate guys! The water does though, so it might help keep your EC a little more stable. 

To the OP:
Nice looking scrog. They look really healthy and you'll surely love the PE.


----------



## growalater (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you. I am really looking forward to the pineapple express. I hear great things.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking good man yeah your going to Like the PE many dismissed PE for just naming after the movie but I can tell you its good stuff in my top 5 for sure.. let me know if you need any help..


----------



## countbongula420 (Nov 28, 2010)

wow man great lookin ladies! That Pineapple express seems to be pretty popular and I can see why! I used the waterfarm one time, worked great! Looks good man keep it up!


----------



## growalater (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Scotti just might need an idea on how much stretch I'm going to see. I was prolly going to switch to 12/12 when screen is about 75% full. Think that will work?


----------



## countbongula420 (Nov 28, 2010)

growalater said:


> Thanks guys. Scotti just might need an idea on how much stretch I'm going to see. I was prolly going to switch to 12/12 when screen is about 75% full. Think that will work?


Sounds like it would work to me! You might already know this but just keep in mind that the plant will prolly double in size during flowering. Just dont outgrow that cabinet


----------



## growalater (Nov 28, 2010)

Yea I know the double. That's why I ain't going to fill up the screen all the way then flower. I have good room and if I have my light as high as it will go and the tops are close I'll crank the ac so the light will be colder and not fry the plants.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Nov 29, 2010)

growalater.. how much room do you have from the top of the scrog screen to the bulb when at the highest point?


----------



## relisys (Nov 29, 2010)

i got 11 1/2 ozs of dry a+ weed in soil of pinapple express it grew huge and i give it a 9/10 rating lol.


----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> growalater.. how much room do you have from the top of the scrog screen to the bulb when at the highest point?


I will measure when I get home from work and update. 

110z. Nice man.


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Nov 29, 2010)

growalater said:


> Do ou guys think I should trim these leaves that are under the screen that are blocking light?


ur encouraged to trim off any leaves that are under the screen...hence screen of green, keep the green above the screen. i actually will trim off all branches that are on the lowest 10 to 12" on the plant even without running a screen..helps keep light directed towards the buds and the stuff u want the light getting to. good luck.....DDM


----------



## jackfrostking (Nov 29, 2010)

word all looks good i havent even finished yet only on page 4 kudos


----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)

jackfrostking said:


> word all looks good i havent even finished yet only on page 4 kudos


Thank you. I will update with pics today. I will get that info on the height too. Scotty would I trim all the under screen leaves? The fan leaves and stuff?


----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)

Scotty, From the top of the tops to the bottom of the light when it is at max height in the cab it is 2 feet 4 inchs between the two, this light is air cooled with a 450cfm inline fan and is cool to the touch.


----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)

All pics taken from iPhone. Uploaded with iPhone too.


----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## OGPanda (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn, nic pics for an iphone homie.


----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol it's the iPhone 4. Takes amazing pics.


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 29, 2010)

growalater said:


> Lol it's the iPhone 4. Takes amazing pics.


Damn, never would of figured as much.... You should fill out the screen about 70-80% before switching over to flower bro. At this point IMO its safe to go ahead an remove the leaves that aren't getting any light anyways.... So that way the plants can just concentrate its efforts on top.... Well, thats my thought.


----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea I am going to fill it up about 75 percent. I might trim tomorrow sense I have a half day. I just don't know because everyone said fan leaves are important but maybe that's when your not doing scog.


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 29, 2010)

Well since you have a small setup..... Look carefully and see if the lights are hitting your fan leaves, surely not all are getting light so get rid of the ones you know aren't getting any. Also, you want to have good ventilation for the plants...


----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea after looking at them tonite tomorrow I'm going to trim the girls.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 29, 2010)

Pics soon?


----------



## growalater (Nov 29, 2010)

I just posted those on last page a hour or so ago. I will update with pics of the girls nicely trimmed tomorrow.


----------



## Potentrx7 (Nov 30, 2010)

You've inspired me to build a screen like that for my next round. Looks great man!


----------



## growalater (Nov 30, 2010)

Potentrx7 said:


> You've inspired me to build a screen like that for my next round. Looks great man!


Thanks man. Yea I used 4 pcs of wood. Drilled every 2 inchs. And used insulated electrical wire. All bought at lowes.


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Nov 30, 2010)

the lower fan leaves n stuff under the screen will eventually kind of jus die off from lack of light so after a week or so youll kinda start to notice wat u can trim off...happy growing...ur girls look phenomenal and how did u build that screen? its sick!!


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Nov 30, 2010)

haha just saw the post above mine...good idea on the electrical wire, nice n sturdy!


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking good! I agree with panda let it fill 70-80 since you have you limited on height, I would even keep pulling those tops under screen. Good luck. I haven't even made my screen yet I will keep your electrical wire in mind.


----------



## growalater (Nov 30, 2010)

DuluthDankMaster said:


> haha just saw the post above mine...good idea on the electrical wire, nice n sturdy!


Thank you. Yea it wasn't to bad to make. Yea I am starting to see leaves turn yellow under there. I will trim her up some wen I get off work and post some pics. Thanks for all the comments on how they look guys.


----------



## Kiki007 (Nov 30, 2010)

growalater said:


>


looking fabulous! keep it up!


----------



## growalater (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright. Just feed them. I did trim so leaves but not a lot. I read it's better to trim over a period of time to not shock the plant. Weaving is kinda getting to be a pain. Not a lot of roomfor the tall ones but lots of new growth coming up. I need to get my flowering nuts cause it looks like flowering might be soon. 

























And check out the funky way the stem looks on the pineapple express


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 30, 2010)

I think your screen gonna fill out nicely.... With some dank ass buds!


----------



## growalater (Nov 30, 2010)

OGPanda said:


> I think your screen gonna fill out nicely.... With some dank ass buds!


I hope so lol. They look good but I'm shooting for a lot of bud of these two plants. Next grow I am getting a tent and two 180w Blackstar led ufos to put on the side of the hid light.


----------



## countbongula420 (Nov 30, 2010)

Lookin good man! Keep it up! Those LED's on the side of the plants will really make that screen get filled out!


----------



## growalater (Dec 1, 2010)

countbongula420 said:


> Lookin good man! Keep it up! Those LED's on the side of the plants will really make that screen get filled out!


Yea I really think the LEDs on the side will help. I'll do it in a grow tent and build a bigger screen too. This cabinet just doesn't have all the room I need. It will e fine for this grow.


----------



## growalater (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is an update. They are blowing up so hard. Everytime I feed with sensi grow next day they blow up.


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice man! Still watching so keep it up dude!!!


----------



## growalater (Dec 1, 2010)

countbongula420 said:


> Nice man! Still watching so keep it up dude!!!


Of course. I update as much as possible for you guys. I appreciate you being a part of my journal. 
Ps feeding more sensi grow tonite. I would recommend advance nutrients to anyone that can afford it and that uses hydro. It's amazing how well it works for greens. I will now use sensi grow a&b, voodoo juice and b52 for life.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 1, 2010)

looking great growalater - love that iphone 4 camera!!


----------



## growalater (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> looking great growalater - love that iphone 4 camera!!


Thank you. It's super easy with the photobucket app. Just take the pics. Upload to photobucket and post.


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

looking fabulous bro...such fast growth in the waterfarms. the screens filling nicely too.


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Dec 2, 2010)

do u oxygenate ur water at all with airstones??


----------



## growalater (Dec 2, 2010)

No I was going to but the waterfarm does it self. Waterfarms give tons of oxygen to the water. If I don't have the fan on I can here it bubbling. I did make more and bigger holes tho in the bucket.


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Dec 3, 2010)

good call, i thought somethin was up with mine cuz i can always hear em bubbling n makin watery noises...makes sense tho.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, definitely helps to drill 1/4" holes in the top bucket to allow the roots to grow down more efficiently. Just keep in mind that the top bucket needs to support the hydroton, so don't drill too many holes. Other than that, go with a bigger airpump. I have the 18w ecoplus that was $48.95. Overkill, but its definitely worth it if you want to run more than 1 waterfarm.


----------



## growalater (Dec 3, 2010)

Yea I bought a 30-60 gallon one. The stock one is 10gallon. I'm going to update with pics in a minute. I need your help guys. I think I may need to flower soon. Running out of room lol.


----------



## growalater (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok so let me explain. In the first pick it doesn't look like I'm filled up but when u look closer I have sites that haven't popped thru yet. 
The whole screen. 





The right side 
Sorry these pics came out sideways. Turn ur head for a bit lol. These r closer pics so you can see the lack of room. 





Middle screen 





Left screen 





Should I flower??


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes. Train for the first week to 10 days then let it go vertical. Depends on your strain but mine weren't even touching the screen when I flipped... mine filled out great.


----------



## growalater (Dec 3, 2010)

So you guys think think I should switch to flower tomorrow?


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 3, 2010)

growalater said:


> So you guys think think I should switch to flower tomorrow?


well - they say that the plants will veg for approx. 2 more weeks after you flip to flower... so keeping that in mind, imagine what your scrog would look like 2 weeks from now.... it's probably time to flip.... but I'm just a newbie!
kiki


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Flip it, my screen filled in nicely.


----------



## growalater (Dec 4, 2010)

Going to flip on Sunday. Need to light proof room then I will flip. Cant wait to see some weight on these girls.


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 4, 2010)

So excited!!!!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like you will have that screen filled and then some. My buddy and I should have put our power kush into flower a week earlier. The screen is completely full and we have more budsites than we originally planned for, but we are just going to make sure that the air circulation is good to prevent mold. Waterfarms FTW!


----------



## growalater (Dec 4, 2010)

They are getting full. Tomorrow I finish room, take clones and change out bulb to hortilux hps.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 5, 2010)

Dude looking good...but you really should have flipped already...don't forget your stretch in flower!!!! With a waterfarm they go crazy big and fast...+rep for the grow and show...


----------



## growalater (Dec 5, 2010)

londonfog said:


> Dude looking good...but you really should have flipped already...don't forget your stretch in flower!!!! With a waterfarm they go crazy big and fast...+rep for the grow and show...


Yea I know about the stretch. I just had a couple shows this week so it was hard to keep an eye on em. I got a lot of room still so I think we wil be good. Thanks for stoping in and thank you for rep. +rep back.


----------



## growalater (Dec 5, 2010)

4 clones took right now. These are not for me. They are for my buddy. I have no room for them.


----------



## rfun (Dec 5, 2010)

Cant wait to see pics when you flip!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## growalater (Dec 5, 2010)

It's going to be good shit. They will see first 12 hours of darkness Monday from 7am to 7pm.


----------



## hudman (Dec 5, 2010)

I cant imagine how thick the buds are gonna be on this grow! Damn good looking plants!


----------



## growalater (Dec 5, 2010)

hudman said:


> I cant imagine how thick the buds are gonna be on this grow! Damn good looking plants!


Thank you. I can't wait to see some fat nuggets.


----------



## growalater (Dec 5, 2010)

I will be feeding voodoo juice for first couple weeks. I will feed flora bloom and micro for first week to induce flowering then I will grab the sensi bloom and big bud. Didn't buy it in time some I'm running with what I got for a week.


----------



## growalater (Dec 5, 2010)

Picture update. Nothing crazy happening yet but I'm sure they are going to start looking sexy after 12/12 switch. I fed them 800ppm of flora micro, flora bloom and voodoo juice. 

























My lazy pit 





Oscar the grouch Lolz


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking real nice. Did you top, fim, or super crop at all? Or did you just bend the tops of the plants under the screen?


----------



## growalater (Dec 5, 2010)

I just bent the top and now all the tops back to a further away area under screen. The bend well. I am still trimming every other day. Lots of bushy leaves. Now it's more like routing dont run into a space and they collide


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 6, 2010)

lookin good man! flip those lights already!!!


----------



## growalater (Dec 6, 2010)

countbongula420 said:


> lookin good man! flip those lights already!!!


I did already. Readyfor the buds.


----------



## growalater (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn. They blew the hell up. Just spent half a hour tucking. Check em out. 
Peak-a-boo


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 6, 2010)

Love it man! looking soooo good!


----------



## growalater (Dec 6, 2010)

countbongula420 said:


> Love it man! looking soooo good!


Thank you. They looked even better before the tuck. But I had to replace the mh with hps then tuck then I turned on the light.


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Dec 6, 2010)

Lookin great dude..that screen is looking full!! Gonna be some gorgeous buds...u can trim off majority of the leaves under the screen at this point since ur started flowering....any bud that'll form under there is gonna be tiny and grow really slow and most of those leaves will die too..it'll give the girls more energy to focus on those nice loookin tops. Id just start at the bottom and go up every few days taking a few leaves each day. Can't wait to see the nuggets as they form!


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)

I started doing that yesterday. Just getting rid of all the leaves on the bottom. I've been taking some everyday after dark period. They are looking sexy. They drank 300ppm of flower nutrients in 24 hours so they're loving it.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 7, 2010)

Get use to tucking those things are really gonna fill in.


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)

Yea I have gotten use to it. I now tuck after dark period cause that's when they are up. I'll take a pic tonite before I tuck.


----------



## dynamitejack (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see that pineapple express, I had a nice PE mother but I had to chop her down


----------



## Zebo12 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking good man, count me in!


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will update pics when they get out of darkness in 3 hours.


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## OGPanda (Dec 7, 2010)

How long has it been vegging?


----------



## mysticwannabe (Dec 7, 2010)

Is the screen to keep it from growing to tall?


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)

mysticwannabe said:


> Is the screen to keep it from growing to tall?


No it is to make it so I have a epic fuck ton of big colas instead of one. 
They have had 4 weeks of veg. Just feed them 500ppm again. Clipped some leaves. Tucked and nipped.


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 7, 2010)

looking great growalater... that screen will look very full in another 6-7 days.... nice job.


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> looking great growalater... that screen will look very full in another 6-7 days.... nice job.


Thank you. I am trimming like 15-20 leaves a day. Crazy the growth in scrog when you flip.


----------



## waynebuilt (Dec 7, 2010)

lookin great gdl


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)

waynebuilt said:


> lookin great gdl


Thank you. All the positive comments are very much appreciated. This is my FIRST hydro and FIRST scrog grow. Only have 3 soil grows under my belts.


----------



## hudman (Dec 7, 2010)

What size HPS are you using? Plants are looking amazing! Nice job...


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)

hudman said:


> What size HPS are you using? Plants are looking amazing! Nice job...


400w eye hortilux hps with lumatek digital ballast and super sun 2 reflector. Thank you very much.


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)

White pistols showing on the pineapple express which makes sense. That's the one that germed first, sets of leaves first and now pistols first.


----------



## hudman (Dec 8, 2010)

Fing amazing my friend....you are doing it up right! Wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## growalater (Dec 8, 2010)

These are getting nice. 
Here is 2 pics before the nip and tuck. 










After the nip and tuck and a under screen shot showing the leaves finally being cleaned out. 
















Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## growalater (Dec 8, 2010)

hudman said:


> Fing amazing my friend....you are doing it up right! Wish you were my neighbor!


Thank you very much. Always nice to hear and never gets old my friend. Hope you guys like the update.


----------



## hudman (Dec 8, 2010)

Whats your temps like in there? I havnt used this technique before...so what is tucking and what exactly does srog do for the plant?? I can see it would give more support to the nodes.... fill me in scrog master


----------



## growalater (Dec 8, 2010)

hudman said:


> Whats your temps like in there? I havnt used this technique before...so what is tucking and what exactly does srog do for the plant?? I can see it would give more support to the nodes.... fill me in scrog master


Temps are 69-74 degrees. Point of scrog is to use the screen so you get a fuck ton of bog colas vs one main one. Reason being If done right getting 10-16 ounces vs 2.5 off a regular grow. By spacing out the nodes you make room for more to get light and grow. Basically once node is a couple inchs above the screen then you pull it back under and put it in a further away spot so more light can hit the sides where more nodes will grow. Any questions at all I do not mind. I love to help.


----------



## growalater (Dec 9, 2010)

All the new little sights are getting bigger and opening up a lot when I checked this morning. I will update in a hour when the lights come on.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry if I missed it, but what is the size of your cab ?????


----------



## growalater (Dec 9, 2010)

Update. Day 4 flower:


----------



## growalater (Dec 9, 2010)

londonfog said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but what is the size of your cab ?????


48 inchs width 
20 inchs depth
78 inchs height
133cf


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats pretty much the same dimensions I am workin with hahha but i think im doin a 600.


----------



## growalater (Dec 9, 2010)

countbongula420 said:


> thats pretty much the same dimensions I am workin with hahha but i think im doin a 600.


Just becareful with heat. With only the inline fan on and the doors shut it can get up to 80-83. You can still grow in there but I like to use perfect temps of 68-79. So I use a portable ac to get it at those temps. And yours will make more heat then my 400. I thought of that but I'd rather throw in two 180w LEDs which is what I'm going to do in future. But I also want to get a bigger tent so I can scrog more then two.


----------



## growalater (Dec 9, 2010)

Setup:


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Dec 10, 2010)

thats a nice sized cab for 2 plants dude. how much higher can ur light go??


----------



## growalater (Dec 10, 2010)

DuluthDankMaster said:


> thats a nice sized cab for 2 plants dude. how much higher can ur light go??


My light can go a total distance from top of screen to bottom of light hood 2 feet and 5 inchs. Yea it's a good size for two plants.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 10, 2010)

48 * 20 = 960 / 144 = 6.66 square feet... man you growing devil weed ...lol j/k


----------



## OGPanda (Dec 10, 2010)

I think I'm a little to blowed..... where did the 144 come from?


----------



## londonfog (Dec 10, 2010)

12 inches * 12 inches = 144 square inches and we all know 12 inches equals 1 feet so... 144 sq inches = 1 sf


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 10, 2010)

lol I thought i was done with math class


----------



## growalater (Dec 10, 2010)

londonfog said:


> 12 inches * 12 inches = 144 square inches and we all know 12 inches equals 1 feet so... 144 sq inches = 1 sf


Yea around there lol. I think the box said 133 but who can Remeber. Looking great today. Looks like they stopped stretching so much so I am going to turn them loose on Sunday.


----------



## growalater (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 11, 2010)

looking good grow - that screen will be packed 2 weeks into flower (another 8 or 9 days).... great job.


----------



## growalater (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm prolly going to let them go after today to grow and be big buds lol. Going to increase feeding too 800ppm and let them kill it. They can take it


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 12, 2010)

they should be able to take 1000 prolly! Looking like some monster bushes now man! Keep it up


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 12, 2010)

very nice, ive done lst grows before but never with the screen, how much does the screen help apose to just a normal lst method grow? The Waterfarms are badass aswell keep up the good work, cant wait to hear the smoke report lol


----------



## growalater (Dec 12, 2010)

The screen Is a crazy big help. I'll get a pic of the stems under it so you can see how crazy they are. Really helps spread them out. I have done lst too but scrog is so much better hands down. I'll get that pic tonite when lights come back on.


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Dec 12, 2010)

bushes lookin great! nice tucking. id totally agree with the screen being a better way to go instead of with just LST. keep it up man cant wait to keep watchin!


----------



## growalater (Dec 12, 2010)

DuluthDankMaster said:


> bushes lookin great! nice tucking. id totally agree with the screen being a better way to go instead of with just LST. keep it up man cant wait to keep watchin!


Thank you. I can't wait to pack on weight. Update pics coming in 40minutes.


----------



## growalater (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## growalater (Dec 12, 2010)

Feed At 850 ppm. They seem to love it. Letting them grow now. Done with tuck. Still cutting tho everyday to get rid of the leaves below screen.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 13, 2010)

thats beautiful man! im gonna have to give the screen a shot, just most of grows have been timed oddly with plants starting and finishing at different times and its sort of difficult to adjust 1 light to fit the canopy, very nice grow tho ill prolly try to model my attempt at the scrog from this, thanks for the grow and show


----------



## growalater (Dec 13, 2010)

newstrainnewrules said:


> thats beautiful man! im gonna have to give the screen a shot, just most of grows have been timed oddly with plants starting and finishing at different times and its sort of difficult to adjust 1 light to fit the canopy, very nice grow tho ill prolly try to model my attempt at the scrog from this, thanks for the grow and show


Of course man. Thanks. Most important part is trying to calculate what kinda strain has how much stretch. I would recommend pineapple express to any new grower too. It loves hydro and you can beat it the hell up with nutrients and it loves em.


----------



## growalater (Dec 13, 2010)

Going up. Next floor bud city.


----------



## al3k5 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking great! I'm going to grow myself probably next month if I can move out of my rents place! I'll definitely model your grow man, looks too good to miss out on!


----------



## growalater (Dec 14, 2010)

al3k5 said:


> Looking great! I'm going to grow myself probably next month if I can move out of my rents place! I'll definitely model your grow man, looks too good to miss out on!


Thank you. It's been a fun grow for sure.


----------



## growalater (Dec 14, 2010)

Blowing up with growth and height. White pistols on both. Enjoy friends.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 14, 2010)

yes it is growalater! Nicely done.


----------



## growalater (Dec 14, 2010)

growalater said:


> Thank you. It's been a fun grow for sure.


Thank you very much. Bring on the buds.


----------



## growalater (Dec 15, 2010)

Going to go pick up some BIG BUD today.


----------



## growalater (Dec 15, 2010)

Magic:


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice man! Might have to try that stuff in my next grow!


----------



## growalater (Dec 15, 2010)

countbongula420 said:


> Very nice man! Might have to try that stuff in my next grow!


I just got it. Haven't fead yet. But everyone I know that has used it talks it up like crazy. Increases yeild and bid weight as well as makes for better taste. I'm going to feed tonite for sure. Thanks for stopping in. Where everyone else go?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 15, 2010)

Man, that one on the right really takes up most of the screen, huh?


----------



## growalater (Dec 15, 2010)

Yea the pineapple express was first to germ and sprout so it is a lil bigger bit for the most part I'm happy with how much it fills up and there is a shit load of sites under the bigger sites too.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 15, 2010)

They look really good... I'm gonna be starting mine early February... haha same exact set-up.


----------



## growalater (Dec 15, 2010)

growalater said:


> Yea the pineapple express was first to germ and sprout so it is a lil bigger bit for the most part I'm happy with how much it fills up and there is a shit load of sites under the bigger sites too.


nice man. If you have any questions ask man. Just make sure you have good ventilation. I might move up to a 600w in future for a lil better light penetration but for the most part the 400w is perfect for my setup.


----------



## wanabe (Dec 15, 2010)

dam there looking badass good job


----------



## growalater (Dec 15, 2010)

wanabe said:


> dam there looking badass good job


Thank you. I'm happy with them. Can't wait to see what the big bud does. Just topped of resv with it.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 15, 2010)

growalater said:


> nice man. If you have any questions ask man. Just make sure you have good ventilation. I might move up to a 600w in future for a lil better light penetration but for the most part the 400w is perfect for my setup.


I do have some badass ventilation. I have a 530cfm 8in inline hooked up to my cool tube. the build for it is in my sig.


----------



## growalater (Dec 15, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> I do have some badass ventilation. I have a 530cfm 8in inline hooked up to my cool tube. the build for it is in my sig.


 Nice. Mine is 450cfm. I have 4 2" ports and it still sucks the doors closed lol.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 15, 2010)

growalater said:


> Nice. Mine is 450cfm. I have 4 2" ports and it still sucks the doors closed lol.


I have a 4in hole in mine and at first I had a door made out of white poly to light proof it and there was so much negative pressure it ripped the poly and velcro apart.

Now I have a piece of insulation wrapped in mylar for the door.


----------



## growalater (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice. I keep a gap in between my doors when they close because I roll my portable ac infront and it sucks in the cold air so I can get the light pretty close. Sucks in cold air. It goes thru the canopy into the light hood and out the cab. Perfect temps. I love it.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 16, 2010)

the big bud is the shit ive only got to use it once but had great results i cant find anywhere local to get it otherwise id deff keep it on hand.


----------



## growalater (Dec 16, 2010)

newstrainnewrules said:


> the big bud is the shit ive only got to use it once but had great results i cant find anywhere local to get it otherwise id deff keep it on hand.


I have herd nothing bit good shit about it. I love all advance nutrients line up. BUT piranha and tranchula is way overpriced. So I bought GREAT WHITE which is the same thing for half the price and works great with voodoo juice. Voodoo juice is so expensive but well worth it.


----------



## growalater (Dec 16, 2010)

Getting vertical. Do you guys trim the big ass leaves on top of the screen too??


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 16, 2010)

I never trim leaves, they are the solar panels that provide energy for the plant, why cut them off. I waited till like two weeks into flower when the pistils started to pop up and looked at any bud sites that weren't reaching up or bulking up and cut them off one at a time. It wasn't very many sites like three or four, now that my grow has filled in leaves will just fall off at the bottom I wont trim any leaves off if the plant isn't using the leaf it will drop it its self or you will be able to gently tug it off. Let your plant tell you what leaves it wants to keep and which aren't getting any light it knows what to do.

I can actually tug a bunch off of the bottom each day I barley pull and they fall right off.


----------



## growalater (Dec 17, 2010)

I trimmed of the ones below the screen but won't on ones above it


----------



## growalater (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## growalater (Dec 19, 2010)

Going to change reav today. With 1000ppm of b52 big bud micro and bloom.


----------



## growalater (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## growalater (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 20, 2010)

wow growalatA.... just when I thought your screen couldn't get any better. Damn it looks good!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 20, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> wow growalatA.... just when I thought your screen couldn't get any better. Damn it looks good!


His screen is epic!


----------



## growalater (Dec 20, 2010)

Yea man. The screen is outta hand lol. I love it. And they love 1000ppm too.


----------



## growalater (Dec 20, 2010)

Alright. So they love 1000ppm. They grew a lot overnight. This is getting epic. Here is some porn for you guys. Ps I can really vouch for a Ro water system. This whole grow I haven't used ph up or down once and water farms are notrious for ph drifting up. But mine is always good. I hardly ever even check it sense it is perfect. They drank 300ppm of nuts in 24 hours. Check it out.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice! + rep so what size sreen would be recomended for a scrog? ive seen so many different ones from chicken wire to medal fencing didntn know if it made a difference specially for the harvest cleanup.


----------



## growalater (Dec 21, 2010)

Well overall size depends on where your growing. But they say the squares should be 2" by 2". I used electrical wire cause it is wraped so it won't cut threw the stems and it's easy to move around if needed. Thank you for the rep.


----------



## growalater (Dec 21, 2010)

I need to tie the screen down to the bolts on the side. The screen is lifting off of them. We have take off.


----------



## growalater (Dec 21, 2010)

iPhone 4 pics ftw!!


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 21, 2010)

growalater said:


> iPhone 4 pics ftw!!


hell yes !! Love my iphone 4 pics too!! The best.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry to ask so many questions about the screen i feel like a newbie to this side of growing but how do u adjust the screen for when the plant does sort of out grow it? Or is that like a mixture of the lst in with the screen? im tryin to take as many notes on this subject as possible it looks to be workin out great for so many.


----------



## growalater (Dec 22, 2010)

You ant adjust the screen. The plants when they flower just grow thru it and flower like a normal plant. The screen is to train in veg to get as many colas as possible instead of one. It's like lst but under a screen. Then they grow thru the screen. I don't mind the questions at all buddy.


----------



## growalater (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## growalater (Dec 22, 2010)

Where everyone go? I try to update daily to make people intrested but everyone disappeared. Should I finish this journal or no?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 23, 2010)

Of course you should!!!! Waiting for those buds to appear, that's all. Nice SCROG thus far though.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 23, 2010)

Finish it man im really interested in the final results, watchin your grow is givin me some good ideas for my next side project. An thanks for answering my questions to. So while the plant is in veg how big do you let it get before you add the screen?


----------



## Guy Watkins (Dec 23, 2010)

yes deff finish it please, I have a seedling g13 labs PE, watching eagerly for things to aid its success (Y)
very good so far well done.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah man I'm still here... people are probably just busy with the holidays.


----------



## Potentrx7 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow that screen is full! Nice work man! They are coming along great


----------



## growalater (Dec 23, 2010)

Potentrx7 said:


> Wow that screen is full! Nice work man! They are coming along great


Thank you. Yea this screen is out of hand. It's so full and tall. They grow so tall so fast man. Hope they don't out grow my cabinet.


----------



## growalater (Dec 23, 2010)

newstrainnewrules said:


> Finish it man im really interested in the final results, watchin your grow is givin me some good ideas for my next side project. An thanks for answering my questions to. So while the plant is in veg how big do you let it get before you add the screen?


how
I just made sure the screen is tall enough so I can feed them and clean out the drip ring.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 24, 2010)

we still here buddy just busy with the freakin holidays ( can't wait until they past)...really looking forward to the finish...waiting to see those colas... Now finish this journal or we will hunt you down and disconnect your power !!!


----------



## madmark (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes please keep this going....


----------



## growalater (Dec 24, 2010)

I am. No worries. I'll update soon!!


----------



## growalater (Dec 24, 2010)

We have buds starting. Hope the kandu lush is done stretching. Very tall. 






























Hard to get a good close up on the buds with the hps light. I'll catch one tomorrow right when it pops on before it's crazy yellow.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 25, 2010)

WOW - and you sat around and wondered if you should flip to flower..... I bet you're glad you did it when you did.

Merry Christmas Growalater.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 25, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> WOW - and you sat around and wondered if you should flip to flower..... I bet you're glad you did it when you did.
> 
> Merry Christmas Growalater.


Haha, seriously! 

Merry Xmas!


----------



## growalater (Dec 25, 2010)

Yea man but then I knew I had to lol. Merry Xmas guys. Smoke sum Xmas buds and frankincense.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 25, 2010)

Looking good and remember the 40/60 rule for flowering..meaning if you have a plant that will finish flower in 63 days it will use about 40 percent of those days with stretch and the other 60 percent with getting fat...example 63 * 40% = 25 days of stretch with the remainder of the time getting fat ( 38 days ). seeing that Kandy might go 9-10 weeks lets look at 10 week finish... 70 * 40% = 28 days of stretch gives you some idea of how long you have for it to stop.


----------



## growalater (Dec 25, 2010)

Yea man. The kush is pissing me off. Lol the pineapple expres is all nice and buddy and beautiful. The kush is a monster. Just a epic fuck ton of leaves that won't stop stretching. It gets me so angry ive thought of pulling the bitch lol. I guess these two strains are not good to scrog together but I do not like the kush genetics at all. Long ass noids with long ass branches. Pineapple is a perfect plant. I will grow very many times again. Here are the pics. Just did a res changeover with 1000ppm of great white, big bud, b52, bloom and micro.


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 25, 2010)

Beautiful man! hahah you can really tell which one is the kush like you said! Keep up the good work!


----------



## growalater (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a question. I have the light higher then I would like for the PE cause I don't want to burn the bitch kush leaves. Should I throw up cfls above the kush so it has so good light all the way on that right side. Like 4-6 23w flowering cfls?? Just don't want the bitchs weight to suffer cause she a stretchy hoe and doesn't get maxium light effenecy.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 25, 2010)

growalater said:


> Got a question. I have the light higher then I would like for the PE cause I don't want to burn the bitch kush leaves. Should I throw up cfls above the kush so it has so good light all the way on that right side. Like 4-6 23w flowering cfls?? Just don't want the bitchs weight to suffer cause she a stretchy hoe and doesn't get maxium light effenecy.


Probably wouldn't be a bad idea maybe put a couple on the PE also since the light has to be higher.

You ever think about supper cropping the kush... might slow the growth but will help with the head room.


----------



## skiver (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I had to laugh... I've got Kany Kush, PE, Power African and Tropicanna all at 6 weeks 3 days of flowering, and the KK is about 4'6"! LOL!
I'm obviously not restricing the growth of mine - but I have really run out of head room on my grow set-up
The PE WILL be perfect for Scrog or SOG! Mine has 7 huge perfect colas all symmetrically spaced in a perfect circle all by themselves.


----------



## growalater (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol sucks huh? Pain in the ass stretchers. I'm just glad my screen is 75% pineapple express lol. I'll throw a couple up above the kush and lower it on the PE side. Super crop? I have herd of it but dont remember what it is.


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 26, 2010)

growalater said:


> Got a question. I have the light higher then I would like for the PE cause I don't want to burn the bitch kush leaves. Should I throw up cfls above the kush so it has so good light all the way on that right side. Like 4-6 23w flowering cfls?? Just don't want the bitchs weight to suffer cause she a stretchy hoe and doesn't get maxium light effenecy.


Definitley wont hurt anything ahhaha! Go for it!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 26, 2010)

you just bend the stem sideways and it slows the growth long enough for it to heal then takes off... dangerous though... high stress


----------



## skiver (Dec 26, 2010)

"you just bend the stem sideways and it slows the growth long enough for it to heal then takes off... dangerous though... high stress"
yes - very high stress - especially at 6 + weeks into flower, they're not going to stretch that much anymore anyway....
I wouldn't take that chance now, but it's a must for the veg .

Here are a few more pics taken this morning - during my rounds around the ole Farmstead.
The other thing I forgot to mention about the Kandy Kush - is that it seems to want to take an additional 2 weeks (at least) to mature - 
it is easily 2 weeks behind all my others.
Over all - these plants seem to be doing well - and I expect a decent return in harvest.
2-400 watts - with flow through cooling (absolute necessity in AZ)

These plants have really been through a lot...
they survived every method I threw at them in my ignorant attempts to help them grow.
Everything that makes them strong and healthy now - has also almost been their death...
the lights, the nutes, the heat and humidity, transplanting, too much water... all typical newbie mistakes that have to be made to be believed.

I was wrong (imagine that!) about the height of the KK - it's only 3'9".
one of the Tropicanna got to be that size - only because of my lack of persistant watchfullness.
The PE is 3' 4" - the Power africa is 3' 6" and I have one Tropicanna at 3'8", 3'11" and 4'4".
All of the Trops could have been LSTed for a more manageable size.

These are all very top heavy now as well - I need to be very cautious when moving them as they could break relatively easily -
even though the stems are 1" in diameter average.
I've switched 5 out of 6 plants to straight water as of this morning - I figure about another couple weeks and i'll be chopping these down...
the trichs are still very clear on all of the plants - but i scope them all closely every morning.


----------



## skiver (Dec 26, 2010)

Here are some pics of the PE.


----------



## skiver (Dec 26, 2010)

and the Tropicanna:


----------



## skiver (Dec 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *growalater*  
Got a question. I have the light higher then I would like for the PE cause I don't want to burn the bitch kush leaves. Should I throw up cfls above the kush so it has so good light all the way on that right side. Like 4-6 23w flowering cfls?? Just don't want the bitchs weight to suffer cause she a stretchy hoe and doesn't get maxium light effenecy.

Hey Dude...
why don't you consider putting something under the PE to raise them up instead?
A 6" box or a small stack of 2x4 pieces will bring you up to the height you need!


----------



## growalater (Dec 26, 2010)

I live in az too lol that's why I have air cooled and the cab has it's own portable ac too. Looking nice man. Very sexy.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 26, 2010)

> Hey Dude...
> why don't you consider putting something under the PE to raise them up instead?
> A 6" box or a small stack of 2x4 pieces will bring you up to the height you need!


that is somewhat difficult to do in a scrog set up.. I say bend the top of the KK that are growing so tall and tie them off some way..your stretch should be slowing to a crawl by now anyway...say about 5-7 days of slow stretch left. and more cfl can't hurt as long it does not hurt your temps.


----------



## growalater (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea I'm just going to roll with it. They of course have gotten taller sense last lights out. If they grow to tall fuck em let em burn lol. PE looks awesome. Smells so good. Tricnomes all over leaves already.


----------



## growalater (Dec 27, 2010)

Smelling so pineapply. Mmmmmmm can't wait. Starting to pack on weight. Update incoming in a hour.


----------



## T.M.B (Dec 27, 2010)

i agree with loving the way the PE grows i have 1 in the water farm and it has been so much easier than the sharksbreath i am growing along side of it.I just flipped to 12/12 today and i will take a mess of cuttings tomorrow next round will be 2 of these girls and out of all the PE reports everyone seems to love it as well,has been a great plant to scrog my SLH will just have to wait its turn.Your grow looks great i stuck with scottyballs method of 1 nute and my plants have stayed unbelievably healthy been really happy.I agree fuck the cush if your screen is 75% PE. happy holidays.


----------



## growalater (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking good. Pineapple has so many trics already. Never seen them cone on so early and as many.


----------



## growalater (Dec 27, 2010)

T.M.B said:


> i agree with loving the way the PE grows i have 1 in the water farm and it has been so much easier than the sharksbreath i am growing along side of it.I just flipped to 12/12 today and i will take a mess of cuttings tomorrow next round will be 2 of these girls and out of all the PE reports everyone seems to love it as well,has been a great plant to scrog my SLH will just have to wait its turn.Your grow looks great i stuck with scottyballs method of 1 nute and my plants have stayed unbelievably healthy been really happy.I agree fuck the cush if your screen is 75% PE. happy holidays.


Yea I decided to not go with one nutrient and I can tell my nuts are doing a killer job. My leaves are so covered with crystal tichs it's crazy. Plants are so healthy and beautiful. I love the nutrient line up I'm using. Great white is perfect to help clean your res and keep from getting root rot. Thanks for popping in man.


----------



## hudman (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn Grow....that plant is taking over that cab! Look at those beasty bitches.... very nice my man. Cant wait to see how big those buds get.....hey what bulb are you using? I know its an HPS but what brand?


----------



## growalater (Dec 28, 2010)

It is a hortilux eye hps. Got it for 59 bucks from planthydroponiclighting.com.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 28, 2010)

looking fucking good, she is so healthy


----------



## T.M.B (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Grow do you remember how many days after you flipped to show hairs? thanks.


----------



## growalater (Dec 28, 2010)

T.M.B said:


> Hey Grow do you remember how many days after you flipped to show hairs? thanks.


The pineapple express only took like 8-10 days to show hairs. 

Thanks for all the comments guy. It's much appreciated.


----------



## bertosolo87 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yo brotha.......

So funny I came across your journal,,, I actually have a 5 Kandy kush grow going right now under a 400w at 3 weeks.....Very resinous and stanky ass buds.....your going to love it....Vegged one of mine 2 months and shes growing like a monster......good work so far..... keep it up!!


----------



## budman2014 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just ordered these exact seeds at the beginning of this month. Still waiting and cant wait to start them up. Ill be asking some questions when they decide to show up! ... 


Great work Grow_


----------



## growalater (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. Ask away when your ready. I do this journal to try to help people. The kandy kush is a monster cause they stretch so much. Here is an update I took pics a lil different trying to show the changes. They aren't great sense it's hard to get good close ups under the light.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

wow growalater - that screen is out of control these days.... you are going to have a great harvest!


----------



## withoutAchance (Dec 29, 2010)

your going to need another screen

i have some PE going to finish on the 3rd or so of jan they are incredible but the terminal buds stay kinda short i did not get any over 7 inches but most are 7 inches by 3-4 inches thick on terminal buds and a little smaller on sub terminals a great strain to grow imho.


----------



## growalater (Dec 29, 2010)

The kush has stopped stretching. No room for another screen. She will make due. I will prolly only grow a couple more strains in this cab. With the pass of medical marijuana I have patients that need plants. So I will branching out to bigger grows. I know my yeild will be great. Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

growalater said:


> The kush has stopped stretching. No room for another screen. She will make due. I will prolly only grow a couple more strains in this cab. With the pass of medical marijuana I have patients that need plants. So I will branching out to bigger grows. I know my yeild will be great. Thanks for the nice comments.


Growalater - if you don't mind... what state are u in? Or just confirm you're not in California right??


----------



## growalater (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in Arizona. I have a legal card from California.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

okay - so Arizona just passed a compassionate use law??


----------



## growalater (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes. Prop 203. Medical marijuana


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

growalater said:


> Yes. Prop 203. Medical marijuana


so your prop 203 is the equivalent of our prop 215!! Nice. Welcome aboard Arizona.


----------



## hudman (Dec 29, 2010)

Grow...Im also in AZ...notice my location below Avatar...lol. A neighbor... yeah!


----------



## mvoltage24 (Dec 29, 2010)

looks amazing! cant wait to see the results bro.


----------



## growalater (Dec 29, 2010)

@ Kiki. Thank you. We have fought for a long time. Laws don't go into affect as it just passed. 
@hudman. Lol yes truly Is to fucking hot here which makes it a pain the ass to grow without ac. 
@ mvoltage24. Thank you very much. 

Will update with pics in a minute. Lights about to pop on.


----------



## growalater (Dec 29, 2010)

Fucking kush it out of hand lol. I'll post pics of that in a bit. Had to take these quick while my pitbull was sniffing around


----------



## growalater (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh yea. Rep me if you like my grow stoners lol


----------



## growalater (Dec 29, 2010)

Here you guys go. Bud tric porn.


----------



## hudman (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG! those buds are looking so good...deffinately gonna be a killer crop. So what does a fellow AZ guy gotta do to get a couple clones???  I would gladley pay you Tuesday for a clone today.....hahaha But seriousley..I would pay for a couple clones... so nice my friend.... How do you like this rain? Little cold but helps keep temps down.


----------



## growalater (Dec 29, 2010)

Yea I love rain sense we don't see it ever lol. When I have some I'll let you know. Check this one


----------



## countbongula420 (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn dude awesome! Thats all I can say!


----------



## growalater (Dec 30, 2010)

countbongula420 said:


> Damn dude awesome! Thats all I can say!


Thank you!


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Dec 30, 2010)

lookin very nice man! I just finished cleanin my water farms and gonna start a brainstorm, and a frisian dew in model of this grow. So whens the expected harvest date?


----------



## growalater (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't really know a date. Just letting them do there thing. I know the weeks. Still got a couple weeks of nuts before I stop them.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweet growalater - and still loving the iphone 4 camera!


----------



## hudman (Dec 30, 2010)

Grow- Gotta +rep you man...pics look awesome! I was thinking I could also trade you some Super Silver Haze Fem seeds for some clones... I should have some pics up next week. Starting Super Lemon Haze, Super Silver Haze, and White Widow. +REP!!!!! +REP!!!!!


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 30, 2010)

hudman said:


> Grow- Gotta +rep you man...pics look awesome! I was thinking I could also trade you some Super Silver Haze Fem seeds for some clones... I should have some pics up next week. Starting Super Lemon Haze, Super Silver Haze, and White Widow. +REP!!!!! +REP!!!!!


Hudman - be sure to post your link - I'm growing SLH and SSH right now - and I will def. sub to your thread.

Grow - +rep for the porn.


----------



## hudman (Dec 30, 2010)

Kiki- I will check out your grow. My SLH is about to break ground...probably by tomorrow....SSH is germing as we speak. So give me until next week probably. +rep on picking some good strains. Where are you located?


----------



## growalater (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am loving the PE. Hope I love the smoke. Never had it before.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 30, 2010)

hudman said:


> Kiki- I will check out your grow. My SLH is about to break ground...probably by tomorrow....SSH is germing as we speak. So give me until next week probably. +rep on picking some good strains. Where are you located?


Hudman - no problem - just stop by my thread and post that you're up and running, then I can sub.... I'm in 420 Land..... California!



growalater said:


> Thanks guys. I am loving the PE. Hope I love the smoke. Never had it before.


Growa.... you will love the smoke!


----------



## growalater (Dec 30, 2010)

Good. I can't wait.


----------



## growalater (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new years guys and gals. Sorry I haven't updated but I got pretty trashed for new years eve. I will snap some pics and update in about an hour.


----------



## growalater (Jan 1, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## Potentrx7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Those girls are going to be sticky!!! Looking great bro!


----------



## growalater (Jan 2, 2011)

They are crazy sticky. And the smell is great.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yum yum yum is all I have to say. The KK stretched like a mofo. Have a power kush going with a buddy that's 1 week away from harvest under a 400w HPS in a waterfarm. It too stretched more than we expected, but your KK definitely looks like it stretched more. Are you the one that runs your carbon filter outside of your cabinet? If so, how's that working out?


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 2, 2011)

mmmmm looking very good man! Are those inner nugs gettin much light thru that canopy?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 2, 2011)

I love the grow but if any lesson is to be learned here when using a waterfarm you have to flip that light when it hits that screen.


----------



## growalater (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes they are getting tons. I got nugs starting under the screen lol. Yes the carbon filter works great outside. Smells like fresh linens when I walk into the room the cab is in. IMO the kandy kush is not a fun plant to grow. Leaves are big ass ugly mother fuckers. Stretches like a bitch. It would have to be some good ass smoke for me to want to grow it again. The PE is so sticky. I just put my fingers in the nug to feel the weight and fingers were sooooo sticky after I pulled them away.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah that KK can be a bitch due to the stretch especially when growing something that does not stretch as much ( add on the fact that you doing scrog) , but her smoke is going to be so worth it...og kush x Trainwreck = smoke heaven


----------



## growalater (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope so lol. I got parts of the kk above my light on the sides but I don't give a shit. I'm not sacrificing the yeild of the PE for a couple branches of the bitchy kk lol. I think my next two strains will be blueberry gum and white widow. 
I have these seeds left: g13 blueberry gum. Cherry berry. Super silver Cali haze. LSD. And g13 white widow. Also have a un feminized agent orange I might just throw in some soil.


----------



## growalater (Jan 2, 2011)

Here you guys go. I prolly update with photos more then anyone lol. 































And for any of you who haven't used big bud you should. I have never had on any of my grow trics cone so fast and be so sticky. I need to go buy some overdrive next week too to well kick it into overdrive lol.


----------



## hudman (Jan 2, 2011)

Grow you are the man!!!! +rep..+rep..+rep. I am loving the workmanship and the killer greens!! We have to hook up since we are neighbors...I live in Gilbert. Got 5 SSH germing and 3 SLH and 1 White Widow....all getting ready for the big dance. Hopefully they all come up. I am still very interested in some clones my friend...keep me in mind.


----------



## growalater (Jan 2, 2011)

hudman said:


> Grow you are the man!!!! +rep..+rep..+rep. I am loving the workmanship and the killer greens!! We have to hook up since we are neighbors...I live in Gilbert. Got 5 SSH germing and 3 SLH and 1 White Widow....all getting ready for the big dance. Hopefully they all come up. I am still very interested in some clones my friend...keep me in mind.


No doubt man. I'm not to far from Gilbert. They are going good for sure. Hope yours is going well. Can't wait to pack on some weight and show you guys. Thanks for the rep.


----------



## budman2014 (Jan 3, 2011)

growalater said:


> No doubt man. I'm not to far from Gilbert. They are going good for sure. Hope yours is going well. Can't wait to pack on some weight and show you guys. Thanks for the rep.



Hey Grow.. and Hud .. hope yall had a great new years ! Im in phoenix .... are you guys planning on getting cards to do this now that its the first of the year.

here are a few pics of what i got going ..

Happy Growing 

View attachment 1360132View attachment 1360133View attachment 1360134View attachment 1360135View attachment 1360136View attachment 1360137View attachment 1360138View attachment 1360139


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 3, 2011)

wow that kk is a getting to be a moster, how tall is she? And also would you prefer her to grow outside or in? I got a freebie with my last batch of beans, tossing around the idea of holding off and putting her outside after watching your girl grow to be a beast


----------



## hudman (Jan 3, 2011)

Budman- For me it is just a hobby and for personal smoke. I did try some Blue God this weekend...deffinatly a smiley high! I enjoyed it. That med stuff is pretty cool. 

Grow- PM me sometime and we can hook up. Would love to come see those nuggets and smell that sweet perfume. I also wanted to see where you are getting seeds/clones from. I would love to stop ordering from over seas. Hit me up.

Hudman Out


----------



## londonfog (Jan 3, 2011)

anyway you can put a cfl on top of the KK ????? and the PE will finish way before the KK so you can all always raise the light after the PE done...but get a cfl on top for now


----------



## growalater (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn. The kk is a bitch. So high I am runing out of room. Look


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 3, 2011)

oh baby - - -getting frosty in there!!!  Looking great- I can't believe your screen blew up like that - awesome grow.


----------



## growalater (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going to barrow my buddies 250w so I can put it above the kandy kush and lower the light on the PE.


----------



## growalater (Jan 3, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> oh baby - - -getting frosty in there!!!  Looking great- I can't believe your screen blew up like that - awesome grow.


Thank you. It would be perfect if I would have done both PE lol. Stupid kush.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 3, 2011)

it's okay - know for the next grow!


----------



## growalater (Jan 3, 2011)

True true.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah scrogs are best suited to one strain, or two very similar strains. Gotta have same nutes, flowering time, stretch ect. Any plans for genetics your next round?


----------



## growalater (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe white widow and blueberry gum if I can find out if they ate same timeframe and such.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm curious about that blueberry gum also (got that free-b), so if u do try it u'll have to let me know how it compares to the PE.


----------



## growalater (Jan 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm curious about that blueberry gum also (got that free-b), so if u do try it u'll have to let me know how it compares to the PE.


I will. It sounds delicious lol.


----------



## growalater (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok. I borrowed my buddies 250w but. It didn't come with hardware to hang it tho and it's heavy as fawk. Any ideas lol. Coat hanger will just bend. It's a hood and enclosed ballast.


----------



## growalater (Jan 4, 2011)

Got it handled. Perfect for the side light penetration that the kush needs to get me dank ass heavy weight.


----------



## hudman (Jan 4, 2011)

20 lb fishing line or twine will work as long as there is a place to tie it to on the on the light.


----------



## hudman (Jan 4, 2011)

looks great growa!! That fucking KK went giraffe on your ass...+rep on the side light... how many weeks do you think you have left?


----------



## growalater (Jan 4, 2011)

The PE prolly 3 weeks. The kush. Shit who knows. Lol maybe 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Growalater - that is some shit right there.... nice side light. I just rep'd you for that!!


----------



## growalater (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the rep guys. I ain't giving up on the kush yet. I put time and money into it. And she will give me heavy buds.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 5, 2011)

way to get a handle on that KK and please don't give up on that one ( and yes I will remind you once again OG KUSH x TRAIN WRECK pure heaven!!!lol) ...and for sure you will enjoy both of your smokes...Its just the question of which you will enjoy more..lol...have fun trying to figure that out...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 5, 2011)

Accidentally unsubscribed... so I'm sub'd again lol


----------



## growalater (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol. Plants are loving the side light. Real budding up now.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 6, 2011)

growalater - I'm only on my first grow - so I'm a novice... but I was told that there is such a thing as too much light... and it can dry out or "fry" your bud...... true?? or bullshit?!

but don't get me wrong - I LOVE the concept and what you did... but will it hurt them?


----------



## growalater (Jan 6, 2011)

No. Only time that I know of that you can get "to much light" is when you are burning them from heat from to much light. Updates 






























And some OG KUSH I've been smoking


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 7, 2011)

well that makes sense too.... hell if I know. Your new pics look great - and getting frosty..... !


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 7, 2011)

In that first pic it looks like your plants are actually growing more towards your side light.


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 7, 2011)

nice man! Very frosty!


----------



## growalater (Jan 7, 2011)

They are some turning towered that new light. All good tho cause they legit. Pic updates.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 7, 2011)

growa - I learn so much just from looking at your pics.... (it's my first grow)... thanks for posting your beautiful ladies up! It really is helpful... not just to look at.. but to learn!


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 8, 2011)

those are getting nicer to look at every day, how tall is the kk?


----------



## growalater (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know the height. I'll measure today. I'm glad it helps you guys. That's why I did the journal so I could help


----------



## londonfog (Jan 8, 2011)

about how long left on the PE ??????


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn all stretchy, on the left. Maybe next time do two of the plant that are on the right, better uniform, but im sure you know that.
lookng good though.


----------



## growalater (Jan 8, 2011)

Alright. Little update. Ones is going to make you budhorny.


----------



## growalater (Jan 8, 2011)

Pineapple express is 26 inchs tall from bucket. 
Kandy Kush is 44 inchs tall from bucket. LOL FML

Overall it's working out great. Opening to see some nice weight on these babies.


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 8, 2011)

wow man lookin very good! looks like its gonna be a nice harvest


----------



## growalater (Jan 8, 2011)

countbongula420 said:


> wow man lookin very good! looks like its gonna be a nice harvest


I'm thinking so.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 9, 2011)

very nice! i was just lookin back to when you first flippd the light on them they were about the same size,,,, they grow up so fast :') who would have known that the kk was gonna strech nearly 3 ft


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Growalater I was thinking about going advanced nutrients for my next grow, I am doing, Pineapple express and HeadBand. How is advanced nutrients I always see people talking shit about it but I assume they are just haters.


----------



## growalater (Jan 9, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Growalater I was thinking about going advanced nutrients for my next grow, I am doing, Pineapple express and HeadBand. How is advanced nutrients I always see people talking shit about it but I assume they are just haters.


 Advanced is great. I have grown with fox farm and GH nuts. Nothing came close to advanced. There root stuff is amazing. Veg nuts make plants very lush and green. Big bud is amazing too. I wish I had the money thing grow to use more of there stuff. A lot of people talk shit because they dont have the money and there is so many things in there product line that they get overwhelmed and start mouth direaha lol. But you arent sopose to use all of them. Depends on your climate and problems. They have cretin stuff to prevent cretin problems you might be accustom too as well


----------



## growalater (Jan 9, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> very nice! i was just lookin back to when you first flippd the light on them they were about the same size,,,, they grow up so fast :') who would have known that the kk was gonna strech nearly 3 ft


Yea it sure was a stretcher. I guess I should have known sense the PE had more time to grow and more screen area but lesson learned.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2011)

growalater said:


> Yea it sure was a stretcher. I guess I should have known sense the PE had more time to grow and more screen area but lesson learned.


yup and this is why we do this ...to learn...now you have helped everyone to know and realize the stretch of that delicious KK


----------



## growalater (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol well I'm glad I am able to help. That's why I do the journal.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 9, 2011)

growalater said:


> Advanced is great. I have grown with fox farm and GH nuts. Nothing came close to advanced. There root stuff is amazing. Veg nuts make plants very lush and green. Big bud is amazing too. I wish I had the money thing grow to use more of there stuff. A lot of people talk shit because they dont have the money and there is so many things in there product line that they get overwhelmed and start mouth direaha lol. But you arent sopose to use all of them. Depends on your climate and problems. They have cretin stuff to prevent cretin problems you might be accustom too as well


 Yea I think I am going to give their line a shot, i just dont think my local hydro store sells them, I am sure they deliver from some place though. There nutrients are oraganic also right? I always see growers talking about how delicious advanced nutrients make there bud taste. I dont mind investing a good hundo into some bomb as nutrients I am going to start doing research.


----------



## growalater (Jan 9, 2011)

Only there voodoo juice and iguana juice is. I wouldn't recommend iguana juice or bud candy in hydro. Best line is sensi grow a and b. Voodoo juice. B52. Sensi bloom a and b. Big bud and overdrive. I NEVER have to adjust my ph either. You can also try conisueer a and b instead of sensi bloom and that enhances the taste.


----------



## growalater (Jan 9, 2011)

Picture update. Just feed 1100 ppm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2011)

bad ass shit man i need to get or make a rubber maid vs. of that. if any one can give details on the feeding schedule for that pump and the aerator. thats amazing growth.  +++rep


----------



## hudman (Jan 9, 2011)

Growa those buds are looking sooooo nice!! Fuck the KK that PE is super sweet!! those additives are kicking for sure!


----------



## growalater (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea. They are looking sexy for sure. And I was wrong about weeks. Stoner didn't check my flowering date. I have 4 weeks left on the pineapple. So. She is going to put on some weight


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 10, 2011)

growalater said:


> Only there voodoo juice and iguana juice is. I wouldn't recommend iguana juice or bud candy in hydro. Best line is sensi grow a and b. Voodoo juice. B52. Sensi bloom a and b. Big bud and overdrive. I NEVER have to adjust my ph either. You can also try conisueer a and b instead of sensi bloom and that enhances the taste.


 Great tip that might just be the lineup. How much will all these run if u have the number off the top of your head?


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like they are filling out nicely! Keep it up man!


----------



## growalater (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. Line up is pricey but worth it. The sensi grow is 30 for a and b. So sensi bloom a and b is 30. Then sensi grow is same. Voodoo juice is ficking craZy. It was 59 for 500ml. But well worth it. You will need some type of benifical fungi if you are doing hydro and using the voodoo juice. BUY don't by advanced stuff. The tralaunchua and piranha is way over priced. Get your great white and does the same thing. Big bud was 35. You get the picture. Bitchs be packing on weight. I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## growalater (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 12, 2011)

wow those girls are really gettin heavy


----------



## growalater (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry haven't been updating as much as I have. Got a new Marshall half stack and I've been shredding. 
Plants are getting so serious!!!!!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 12, 2011)

wow GROWALATER - looking awesome and frosty - I have learned so much, just from watching your grow - and studying your updated pics... nice job and thank you.


----------



## growalater (Jan 12, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> wow GROWALATER - looking awesome and frosty - I have learned so much, just from watching your grow - and studying your updated pics... nice job and thank you.


Thank you. I'm pretty happy sense this is my first hydro grow and how it's turning out.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey growalater, just got my seeds from attitude today, one of them is Pineapple Express, cant wait to grow it in a few weeks those buds look like they swell up nice and fat.


----------



## growalater (Jan 12, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Hey growalater, just got my seeds from attitude today, one of them is Pineapple Express, cant wait to grow it in a few weeks those buds look like they swell up nice and fat.


Nice man. It's a great strain. Such a sexy smell. PE still has 4 weeks to pack on weight too.


----------



## swaggersDlite (Jan 12, 2011)

so how much vegging time from seed to 12/12 ??? Is your pound per plant goal looking looking with in reach ?? i ask cause im thinking of buying an 8 hyrdo farm bucket system very soon.......... keep growing looks great


----------



## hudman (Jan 12, 2011)

Fucking Killer Growa!! I got to make a trip down there to pick some of that shit up. Worth the drive!!! Bid buds are comming!!!


----------



## growalater (Jan 12, 2011)

I vegged for 4 weeks. I am for sure on track with the PE. I have no idea on the kandy kush yet. But both are filling out.


----------



## growalater (Jan 13, 2011)

Massive update.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 13, 2011)

getting fat and looking good...


----------



## growalater (Jan 13, 2011)

londonfog said:


> getting fat and looking good...


Yes they are. I'm super stoked.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

you should be stoked Growa..... your grow is beautiful.....keep that perfect stuff going!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yummm, I want some of that PE!


----------



## mvoltage24 (Jan 14, 2011)

are you using overdrive yet?


----------



## growalater (Jan 14, 2011)

mvoltage24 said:


> are you using overdrive yet?


No not yet. Won't be until next week.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 14, 2011)

mvoltage24 said:


> are you using overdrive yet?


VOLTAGE- do you use overdrive?? It's my first grow - and I just bough it at my hydro shop - but i'm only 3 weeks into flower with my grow - so too early for me too - -but everyone says to use it...?


----------



## growalater (Jan 14, 2011)

No. You are sopose to start using it when you have 3 weeks left. 2 weeks you use it. Then a week of flush.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 14, 2011)

right GROWA.... that's right- I just want to know what it does....


----------



## growalater (Jan 14, 2011)

Ohhhhh. It's going to ripen those buds and make them fat as shit lol.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 14, 2011)

oh.... nice... no wonder my hydro shop guy said i had to buy it!


----------



## growalater (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## mvoltage24 (Jan 15, 2011)

i see bro. im about to start overdrive on my white russians next week. i loved what big bud did to the buds. im excited to see what overdrive can do.


----------



## growalater (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking sexy. The KK is starting to pack on weight. The PE is just turning into a fat bitch. I can't stress how much I love this strain. 
PE:





Kk:





Overall: ( yes I also have a 250w on the kk for side light if you didn't see the post about it before but it was moved to take the pic





PE nuggs everywhere:





And the money shot. This pic gives me a half chub!!!


----------



## mvoltage24 (Jan 16, 2011)

looks sick dude


----------



## growalater (Jan 16, 2011)

mvoltage24 said:


> looks sick dude


Thank you. I just wish I could explain how good the pineapple express smells. It's crazy.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think I am going to know in like 8 weeks from know, I am going to start her in about two weeks.


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice man you are going to love it.


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

Massive pic update. They are gaining WEIGHT!!


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## riseng (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn bro, that's some good looking Pineapple Express. It makes me want to watch the movie. +rep dude. 
Hey can point me towards a detailed scrog guide w/ pics? I need to learn how to do that. Does it increase bud production by a lot? I'm very interested in Scrog.


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone call Jenny Craig. These bitches getting FAT!!!!


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

riseng said:


> Damn bro, that's some good looking Pineapple Express. It makes me want to watch the movie. +rep dude.
> Hey can point me towards a detailed scrog guide w/ pics? I need to learn how to do that. Does it increase bud production by a lot? I'm very interested in Scrog.


Thanks. Hell yes it does. That's only 2 plants man. You can look back through mine. Mine starts from vegging and weaving. Scog is pretty easy. Just build a screen a foot above the plants and let them grow a couple inchs thru the screen. Then pull them back down to a further point. Keep doing it till 75 % screen is full. Got to use some good nuts too tho. Any ?s just ask.


----------



## riseng (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you pull it down the opening it came out from or the next opening. Is it basically weaving your plants? I'll look through your grow to try and understanding scrogging. How many more weeks until harvest? Keep it up!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 17, 2011)

growalater said:


> Someone call Jenny Craig. These bitches getting FAT!!!!


LMAO - growa - your twins look awesome - I can't wait for that yield report.... for just two plants... there's a lot of bud there.... and frosty shit too!! Nicely done.


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you. Yes you just move it to next square. The idea is you are making the plant grow horizontally to make new and more colas. You don't really weave. You pull it back under and put it in a further area so the side of it gets light and colas grow from the side. If you look like half way back you will see a under screen shot showing how the plant grows.


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

On the pineapple express there is 3 weeks left till harvest. On the kk prolly about 4-5.


----------



## riseng (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks dude! I'll probably do this with my Purple Mazar grow And maybe my Ruderalis Indica. Can't wait 'till my seeds get here. It's going to be a very small grow op.
+rep for the info. I fully understand ScrOG now. Hopefully I'll get 2-4 oz a plant.


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

Depending on what light you are using you should have no problem getting that. Make sure you research if you are going to do 2 diff strains in the same scrog screen. As you can see my PE and kk were not a good match up as the kk is a stretching ass bitch. But I made it happen. Total of 650w of hps right now.


----------



## hudman (Jan 17, 2011)

Growa that PE is serious. I still thank the KK will produce bigger buds by the time its said and done. I could be wrong. How long are the PE buds right now? What are the diameter? Whats next on the grow list after these? Hit me up

Hudman


----------



## riseng (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll probably do two Purple Mazars ScrOG's and just a regular old grow for the Purple Jem or the Ruderalis Indica. I'm going to order a bunch of Flash Seed Santas so I could probably yield more if I do the ScrOG method. I'm planning on doing all autos so I'll probably need to lower the height of the screen right?


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

The kk from top of bucket to top of highest cola is almost 4 fucking feet tall. I took some pics with a lighter to show the thickness of the bud. And the PE still has 3 weeks to pack it on. 
PE 










This is from top of screen. 





This is a delicious sandwich from Beyond Bread. Just thought I'd throw it out there


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

riseng said:


> I'll probably do two Purple Mazars ScrOG's and just a regular old grow for the Purple Jem or the Ruderalis Indica. I'm going to order a bunch of Flash Seed Santas so I could probably yield more if I do the ScrOG method. I'm planning on doing all autos so I'll probably need to lower the height of the screen right?


Yes but you want enough roof under the screen so you can feed and so on.


----------



## riseng (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm kind of new to this so I don't really even know how to feed my plants. CAn you explain the process of feeding?


----------



## growalater (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea but what are you going to grow in. Hydro or soil. If soil what kind? What nutrients are u going to use? Tab water or other. Fire off list and I'll help you out no problem.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 17, 2011)

mmmmmmmm. Bacon and buds.


----------



## riseng (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to use soil. Probably MG or FF. also, Is 23-3-3 good for flowering?


----------



## growalater (Jan 18, 2011)

Ditch the MG. It's crap. Go with fOx farm ocean forest soil. And if you haven't already buy either fox farms tri pack or general nutrients. Each one has a veg, flower, and micro that will work great. Get a PH test kit too.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 18, 2011)

riseng said:


> I'm going to use soil. Probably MG or FF. also, Is 23-3-3 good for flowering?


23-3-3 is not good for flowering. *Nitrogen:* promotes green growth. The first number on the bag is the percentage of the bag that is nitrogen. To promote beautiful green growth a higher nitrogen number is the important factor in making a choice of fertilizer. *Phosphorus:* promotes flowering / blooming and fruit formation. The center number on the bag is the percentage of the bag that is phosphorus. It also promotes good root and seed development Remember seed formation follows fruit/bud formation which follows flowering. For more buds choose a fertilizer with a higher P potassium number. Fertilizers for tomato plants, african violet plants, and other specific fruit/flowering plants often have a higher P or phosphorus number. 
*Potassium:* promotes growth of roots and stems and helps the plant breathe in carbon dioxide and release oxygen. The last number on the bag is the percentage of the bag that is potassium. A higher K or potassium number promotes overall health and root growth......for flower you would want the second number higher, then the third, then the first...example 2-8-4 would be for flower


----------



## growalater (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice explanation. That 23-3-3 would be great in veg. I use sensi grow. In veg it makes your plants so lush and green it's insane.


----------



## riseng (Jan 18, 2011)

Well it depends. I'm on a super low budget and the top 3 things I need are Cfl, Soil , Timer. I'm going to sprout a Ruderalis Indica seed. Hopefully it'll come out female. I have a budget of 25$ lol. That's why I need to start growing. Weed is too expensive.


----------



## growalater (Jan 18, 2011)

Timer isn't a big deal really until you get into flowering. You should rock the light 24/7 while in veg if your using cfl any ways.


----------



## riseng (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright. I'll veg for 2-3 weeks for the Ruderalis Indica then move it out. I'll veg for 2 weeks for the for the Purple Mazar and move the lighting to 16/8. Any idea what cfl I use for flowering?


----------



## growalater (Jan 18, 2011)

You can't move to flowering in 18/6 Flowering is 12/12. I suggest you do more reading in the form


----------



## riseng (Jan 18, 2011)

growalater said:


> You can't move to flowering in 18/6 Flowering is 12/12. I suggest you do more reading in the form


But I have all autoflowers so it doesn't matter though. Once it starts to flower I'll just move into 18/6 just for the fun of it. Once it gets mature enough I'll use colloidal silver to make it hermie for female seeds.


----------



## growalater (Jan 18, 2011)

Brings a tear to my eye. I'm a proud father.


----------



## growalater (Jan 18, 2011)

riseng said:


> But I have all autoflowers so it doesn't matter though. Once it starts to flower I'll just move into 18/6 just for the fun of it. Once it gets mature enough I'll use colloidal silver to make it hermie for female seeds.


I have no idea on autoflowers. I don't grow em.


----------



## riseng (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the way those buds look! Also, you should grow autos I hear they are pretty fun. This is my first grow and they're all autos.


----------



## growalater (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think those will give ne the weight I need.


----------



## riseng (Jan 18, 2011)

I bet with your skills you could get 4-5 ounces of a single plant.


----------



## growalater (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm shooting for a pound per plant on this grow


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 18, 2011)

growa - are you serious?? Those twins of yours look great - but 16 ounces each?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lookin great, man that KK stretches something insane, I'll be sure to keep it out of my scrog unless I only run that strain. I too love the pe, now on my 7th round and I always have at least 50% PE going.


----------



## growalater (Jan 19, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> growa - are you serious?? Those twins of yours look great - but 16 ounces each?


I'm trying. I might get close with the pineapple express. Idk about the kk yet. So we will have to see. Scotti got I think 12 oz off just one PE plant in scrog with only using flora nova bloom. So I may not hit it but worth the try. I think next grow I'm going to upgrade to a 600w so I have more of a chance.


----------



## growalater (Jan 19, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Lookin great, man that KK stretches something insane, I'll be sure to keep it out of my scrog unless I only run that strain. I too love the pe, now on my 7th round and I always have at least 50% PE going.


Yes it's a stretchy birch. But it is starting to fill out with bud nicely.


----------



## T.M.B (Jan 19, 2011)

Growa your grow looks real nice but one thing to think about Scotti flipped the switch at only 27 days from seed and you started your journal at 2 weeks and flipped the switch 5 weeks later,so that is way more veg time. I know AN claims 40% more harvest if you use their program so I am very curious how it works out. I as well copied Scotties grow but stuck with the 1 nute fnb and have been very pleased super healthy plants. I am just a few weeks behind you with 1 pe and 1 sharksbreath using 2 cmh lights so i will let you know what i end up with again sweet grow you put together.


----------



## growalater (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea. We will see what happens. I had lots of veg so hopefully that will work out in my favor.


----------



## T.M.B (Jan 19, 2011)

I think it will my pe grew like yours just a great plant to grow way easier than the sharksbreath and probably twice the amount of buds. I already have 2 clones of the pe going for my next round in my other 2 farms that should work out real nice. I think i am going to get the controller because 1 strain i wont have to mix different nutes all the time. I have to refill my pe everyday or it will run dry even going a inch above the white line,it happened once on me opened my door and saw a empty tube my heart sank but didnt seem to do any damage thank god. At least i will be able to go somewhere for a weekend and not worry.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.M.B said:


> I think it will my pe grew like yours just a great plant to grow way easier than the sharksbreath and probably twice the amount of buds. I already have 2 clones of the pe going for my next round in my other 2 farms that should work out real nice. I think i am going to get the controller because 1 strain i wont have to mix different nutes all the time. I have to refill my pe everyday or it will run dry even going a inch above the white line,it happened once on me opened my door and saw a empty tube my heart sank but didnt seem to do any damage thank god. At least i will be able to go somewhere for a weekend and not worry.


 I hate walking in their and noticing their is only like a half gallon if that of water left, and then u fill it with fresh water and the PPM is still over 2000. The buckets are awesome but they sure do drink up alot of water.


----------



## growalater (Jan 19, 2011)

Found out "great news" today. Landlord doing a house inspection in 2 days. Lucky enough I'm a master of deception.


----------



## growalater (Jan 19, 2011)

T.M.B said:


> I think it will my pe grew like yours just a great plant to grow way easier than the sharksbreath and probably twice the amount of buds. I already have 2 clones of the pe going for my next round in my other 2 farms that should work out real nice. I think i am going to get the controller because 1 strain i wont have to mix different nutes all the time. I have to refill my pe everyday or it will run dry even going a inch above the white line,it happened once on me opened my door and saw a empty tube my heart sank but didnt seem to do any damage thank god. At least i will be able to go somewhere for a weekend and not worry.


I really never have to worrie about the water. Are you using tin foil to stop evaporation? I need to feed a gallon every other day usually. Sometimes every two days. I never check PPM or ph n e more cause I use RO water so my ph always stays the same. I check ppm everyone once and awhile just to see if they are taking in nuts or water. But I'm telling you RO water is key. My ppm on tap was 600+. After it goes thru RO it's 12 lol.


----------



## T.M.B (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow yes i use the foil my tap comes out at 90ppm so i am lucky there,but in the morning i fill the farm right in the middle between the white line and the black tube holder and when i check at around 5 or so i only have a few inches left just on my PE the sharkbreath is fine.Its also really silent now i am sure its just packed with roots i dont think it holds nearly as much water anymore. 600+ sounds brutal is that even drinkable?


----------



## growalater (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## WakethBaketh (Jan 19, 2011)

Hahaha the KK. SO BIG!


----------



## growalater (Jan 19, 2011)

WakethBaketh said:


> Hahaha the KK. SO BIG!


Yea it's a pain in my ass is what it is lol.


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 19, 2011)

lookin like its gettin to be that time! How much longer those got to go growa?!


----------



## growalater (Jan 19, 2011)

About 2.5 weeks on the PE and prolly 3-4 on the kush.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 19, 2011)

growalater said:


> I'm trying. I might get close with the pineapple express. Idk about the kk yet. So we will have to see. Scotti got I think 12 oz off just one PE plant in scrog with only using flora nova bloom. So I may not hit it but worth the try. I think next grow I'm going to upgrade to a 600w so I have more of a chance.


nice - i love the enthusiasm.... you'll get it!


----------



## growalater (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Kiki. I hope so. Got some more nutrients coming today. Got to get the cabinet ready sense my landlord wants to do a walk thru on Saturday.


----------



## growalater (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a good price on a digital scale?


----------



## haddy (Jan 20, 2011)

amazon has good prices


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 20, 2011)

good luck with the landlord! hope the girls dont stink up the place


----------



## growalater (Jan 20, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> good luck with the landlord! hope the girls dont stink up the place


 I have a carbon filter so it will be all good. Thanks for the luck tho.


----------



## growalater (Jan 20, 2011)

Massive update with load blowing bud porn.


----------



## growalater (Jan 20, 2011)

And some SOUR DIESEL medical jelly hash I picked up today
Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Man your plants look great! You can get digital scales on ebay for less than $20 shipped.


----------



## growalater (Jan 20, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Man your plants look great! You can get digital scales on ebay for less than $20 shipped.


I noticed that after I posted. Obese like shit they are cheap lol. Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## growalater (Jan 20, 2011)

Rep me guys if you like the grow. Thank you.


----------



## WakethBaketh (Jan 20, 2011)

+rep'd 

soaring at 30000 feet right now


----------



## growalater (Jan 20, 2011)

WakethBaketh said:


> +rep'd
> 
> soaring at 30000 feet right now


Thank you very much.


----------



## growalater (Jan 22, 2011)

Update. Home Inspection went great. Will post up pics soon.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 22, 2011)

wew - I'm glad you made it..... I was worried for you.


----------



## growalater (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## growalater (Jan 22, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> wew - I'm glad you made it..... I was worried for you.


 I'm a great renter. I have the yard landscaped once a month. I'm super clean. I take very good care of the place and it shows.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 22, 2011)

cool....I'm just glad it all worked out.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 23, 2011)

thats what its all about man, dont give any reason to make problems and less chance of anything happenin, keep up the good work the girls are looking sweet


----------



## growalater (Jan 23, 2011)

I got a question for you guys. My next grow is going to use both waterfarms for OG KUSH. I want more weight. So should I upgrade my ballast and bulb to 600w or keep the 400w and add 2 90w ufos. Kinda leaning towards the led sense they won't add a lot of heat. What do you guys think??


----------



## growalater (Jan 23, 2011)

Does a 1000w light make a lot more heat then 400w If it's air cooled?


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 23, 2011)

the 1000 watter is alot of heat in a small space like that, better upgrade the vents 4sure. Id prolly go with the ufos ive seen alot of good grows with them. The 1000 would deff add to your grow tho.


----------



## growalater (Jan 23, 2011)

Im going to prolly do a 600w with a couple ufos for side light.


----------



## growalater (Jan 23, 2011)

Kandy:





PE:





Kandy:





Kandy:





PE:





PE:





Kandy:





Kandy:





PE:





PE:





PE:





PE:





PE:





PE:


----------



## growalater (Jan 23, 2011)

You can tell the PE is almost done. The hairs aren't sticking out vs the kandy kush. The hairs go in when it's about that time.


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 23, 2011)

wow man cant wait to see how it smokes and what the final haul is! You gonna do the PE again?


----------



## growalater (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea I will for sure do it another time down the road. It was a real sweet grow.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 24, 2011)

So is 2 plants all you grow from seed to finish? No clones? I cant stand to loose a good stain and have to wait on seeds again, can only imagine loosin the pe

looks like the kandy is gonna give you plenty to make hash from, there lookin great


----------



## growalater (Jan 24, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> So is 2 plants all you grow from seed to finish? No clones? I cant stand to loose a good stain and have to wait on seeds again, can only imagine loosin the pe
> 
> looks like the kandy is gonna give you plenty to make hash from, there lookin great


 Yes I just do 2 plants. I did take clones for my buddy but I have no room for the clones. I do plan on the hash on both


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn that PE looks good I cant wait to pop my 2 freebie seeds


----------



## growalater (Jan 24, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Damn that PE looks good I cant wait to pop my 2 freebie seeds


It's a great strain to grow. Loves nutrients. I beat the shit out of it. Lol


----------



## hudman (Jan 24, 2011)

Growa you have done yourself proud my man. That is some fine sticky, sticky, sticky...lol. +rep on the whole grow and feedback. Just wish you werent so far away. I need me some PE! I smoked some Blue God and some Miracle this weekend. Both Medicinal....OMG that Miracle is crazy...couldnt feel my legs! No shit...


----------



## growalater (Jan 24, 2011)

hudman said:


> Growa you have done yourself proud my man. That is some fine sticky, sticky, sticky...lol. +rep on the whole grow and feedback. Just wish you werent so far away. I need me some PE! I smoked some Blue God and some Miracle this weekend. Both Medicinal....OMG that Miracle is crazy...couldnt feel my legs! No shit...


 Nice man. Thanks for rep. I had some medical sour d hash jelly. It was pretty good man.


----------



## growalater (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## growalater (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Stoner Smurf (Jan 25, 2011)

You run one of those Eco Plus 18w Commercial Air Pumps, right? How noisy is it? I just ordered 3 of them, got two one was backordered. I hooked them up and they were deafening. I haven't hooked them up to air stones yet, but it doesn't seem like much air for as much noise as it's making. I've just felt the air output with my finger, so maybe it's deceiving, and I don't have too much to compare it to.


----------



## growalater (Jan 25, 2011)

Stoner Smurf said:


> You run one of those Eco Plus 18w Commercial Air Pumps, right? How noisy is it? I just ordered 3 of them, got two one was backordered. I hooked them up and they were deafening. I haven't hooked them up to air stones yet, but it doesn't seem like much air for as much noise as it's making. I've just felt the air output with my finger, so maybe it's deceiving, and I don't have too much to compare it to.


 I use one 30-60 gallon air pump from walmart to run both. I can only hear it a lil if I turn off my inline fan.


----------



## growalater (Jan 25, 2011)

I am getting a lot of questions on how I do my nutrients and so on. I will post up a step by step tonite of how I do it.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm fukin waitin bro and I figured out how to find it...ha


----------



## buddha113 (Jan 25, 2011)

awesome grow man, can't wait to see what kind of yeild you'll get

quick question for you, are you just venting into your room? and if you are with the 400w how much heat does it put into the room?

thanks


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jan 25, 2011)

@ Stoner Smurf, I own the ecoplus 18w pump and I agree that it's not quiet. It however, does power 1 waterfarm like a champ. No doubt about that. Inline fans take the prize for being the loudest part of indoor growing for me.


----------



## growalater (Jan 25, 2011)

buddha113 said:


> awesome grow man, can't wait to see what kind of yeild you'll get
> 
> quick question for you, are you just venting into your room? and if you are with the 400w how much heat does it put into the room?
> 
> thanks


Yes it just vents into room. Smells so fresh in room too. Heat is not that bad but I use a portable ac that goes right up against the cabinet. So the air going into the cabinet I keep around 68-73. I use this ac so I can get the light closer to plants without burning them.


----------



## growalater (Jan 25, 2011)

Btw. I use to use an epic fuck ton of cfls. My temps actually went don't when I went to 400w air cooled vs shit load of cfls


----------



## growalater (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright. So these are my nutrients this grow. 





What I do is every Sunday I empty both resv. I feed nutrients once a week on Sunday. Then I just top off the rest of the week. 
I have a reverse osmosis water system. It cost me 140 bucks and best thing I ever did. I never check my PH or really ppm anymore. I use to until I got it dialed in a realized RO water is god. 
Reverse osmosis water system:





Next I fill these both up with water:





Then I start with my additives. Always use your additives first and not your fertilizer. 
So next if my nutrient calculator says to use big bud and b52 I use those first. 
I put the b52 amount in. Then mix it. Then I put big bud in. Then mix it. Never put a couple nutrients in 
Then mix. You can lock shit out that way. So I then if I were you I'd test my ppm and let's say my calculator
Says I need to have 1000ppm. After the big bud and b52 I'm at 300. Then I add in my benifical fungi. 
Do not buy advance nutrients paraniha and tranculiha. You need to buy them both for it to work and 
Price is stupid high. I use great white. Use it every other week. This helps keep the roots clean and eats 
The shit you don't want in your water. 










So after I add the great white and mix let's say I'm at 500. That means I need to add 500ppm of my fertilizer 
To reach the desired 1000ppm my calculator calls for. So weather your base is sensi grow while your in veg or 
Sensi bloom in flower. Add it till you reach desired ppm. That's pretty much how I do it. 
Always start half streth of what the nutrient calculator says and work up so you don't burn.


----------



## growalater (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## growalater (Jan 25, 2011)

For those of you that haven't seen a calculator.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jan 25, 2011)

thank you... and sorry.


----------



## growalater (Jan 25, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> thank you...


You are welcome!!


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 25, 2011)

nice man you got it down oact. the trichs are just  on those ladies you got there.


----------



## growalater (Jan 25, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> nice man you got it down oact. the trichs are just  on those ladies you got there.


Thank you. They are very tastey looking  and they look like that when I wasn't able to use all nutrients I wanted.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 26, 2011)

Is that app on your iPhone? That's wild!


----------



## buddha113 (Jan 26, 2011)

awesome thanks for the fast reply

reason i ask is that i'm planning a cab with a 400w and the venting is just gonna have to go in the room for now

good idea on the portable ac


----------



## growalater (Jan 26, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Is that app on your iPhone? That's wild!


No. But with my iPhone I can take a pic of anything I see. So I did so I can go back and look at it when needed.


----------



## growalater (Jan 26, 2011)

buddha113 said:


> awesome thanks for the fast reply
> 
> reason i ask is that i'm planning a cab with a 400w and the venting is just gonna have to go in the room for now
> 
> good idea on the portable ac


It works great. No need to have to vent outside if you have ac. It helps a lot


----------



## growalater (Jan 27, 2011)

Sense the PE is pretty much done except for a flush tonite I'm going to try a sample.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Jan 27, 2011)

good luck man


----------



## hudman (Jan 27, 2011)

Gotta let me know how the PE smokes...never had it... Exciting!!!


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 28, 2011)

i cant wait to hear the final smoke report, and the dried weight too it looks like you;ve maxed out the waterfarms nicely


----------



## badgerbadger (Jan 28, 2011)

Subbed, lookin good man! Cant wait to see what you pull from this grow...Ive got a kandy kush in a waterfrm vegging for the next 4 weeks, good to know that it stretches so much!


----------



## growalater (Jan 28, 2011)

badgerbadger said:


> Subbed, lookin good man! Cant wait to see what you pull from this grow...Ive got a kandy kush in a waterfrm vegging for the next 4 weeks, good to know that it stretches so much!


Yea be careful. Lol she is a tall bitch. 

I didn't try the PE yet. It wasn't dried out. I will try tonite and post pics of the grow. They are getting real fat.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 28, 2011)

growalater said:


> Yea be careful. Lol she is a tall bitch.
> 
> I didn't try the PE yet. It wasn't dried out. I will try tonite and post pics of the grow. They are getting real fat.


Put something in the pics for size comparison if you could.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yummy that PE looks so frosty, Lol have fun trimming her what a sticky mess that is going to be.

I just started germing my PE seed like 2hrs ago that biach better pop. I cant wait to get her going PE looks like a really amazing strain I am blown away by how fast it grows and ripens up.

Its really nice that you and scotty grew her in the water-farm, thats going to be such a great guide as to where the nutes should be I cant wait.


----------



## MJ.ALCH3MIST (Jan 28, 2011)

Growalata. Nice journal, good job. Just have one question.

Did you top your Kandy Kush?


----------



## growalater (Jan 28, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Put something in the pics for size comparison if you could.


Will do. I'll post some up in a hour.


----------



## growalater (Jan 28, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Yummy that PE looks so frosty, Lol have fun trimming her what a sticky mess that is going to be.
> 
> I just started germing my PE seed like 2hrs ago that biach better pop. I cant wait to get her going PE looks like a really amazing strain I am blown away by how fast it grows and ripens up.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yea I do like waterfarms for growing a couple plants. Seemed like it would be a hassle to do a lot of waterfarms tho.


----------



## growalater (Jan 28, 2011)

MJ.ALCH3MIST said:


> Growalata. Nice journal, good job. Just have one question.
> 
> Did you top your Kandy Kush?


No I did not. I just weaved it around the screen. It's funny cause it was last to germinate. It takes up overall less room on the screen horizontal wise but it stretches like a son of a bitch. That's why it's taking so long to finish it vs the PE. Like I said and I'll say it again. It's a pain in the ass to grow and unless the smoke is crazy good, I will not grow it in scrog again. Btw that's for the complaments.


----------



## growalater (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are massive update pics. Lots of far away pics to give you an idea of how bug they are. 













































































This is the Cali super silver haze autoflower I started. Started in soil cause I'm just growing it to find out the taste and smoke.


----------



## MJ.ALCH3MIST (Jan 28, 2011)

Alright thanks. Just wondering because I have one going right now in a Scrog as well. I topped it once and it responded very well. It is stretching but Ive had no problem keeping the canopy pretty even with the other 2 plants (both indica doms). Im 2 weeks into 12/12, how long did it continue to stretch for you? Cause Ive had stretchy strains that could keep on going throughout all of flowering.


----------



## growalater (Jan 28, 2011)

MJ.ALCH3MIST said:


> Alright thanks. Just wondering because I have one going right now in a Scrog as well. I topped it once and it responded very well. It is stretching but Ive had no problem keeping the canopy pretty even with the other 2 plants (both indica doms). Im 2 weeks into 12/12, how long did it continue to stretch for you? Cause Ive had stretchy strains that could keep on going throughout all of flowering.


It stretched for a good 3.5 weeks. My problem was two things. One I didn't have a lot more room to weave sense the PE dominated the screen a lot. And two I waited a little to lOng to flip to 12/12. I got greedy lol. But this is my first scrog and first hydro grow and I think it is looking very well for my first two things.


----------



## MJ.ALCH3MIST (Jan 28, 2011)

oh wow just saw the pic update. damn they stretch. I will try and post a pic of my kk tomorrow in my gallery or something. if you ever decide to grow it again, it will definitely encourage you to top it


----------



## growalater (Jan 28, 2011)

Fat girls


----------



## growalater (Jan 28, 2011)

MJ.ALCH3MIST said:


> oh wow just saw the pic update. damn they stretch. I will try and post a pic of my kk tomorrow in my gallery or something. if you ever decide to grow it again, it will definitely encourage you to top it


Well from what I herd topping just makes it so you get more colas. Same as scrog does so I don't see how it would help in scrog with a stretchy plant. I could be way wrong cause I never looked into topping. The main cola or the sopose to be main cola isn't even in the top 50% of the tallest colas. If it works out for you tho more power. Just be cautious lol


----------



## growalater (Jan 29, 2011)

Couple pics on close up. 










And my security system. My razor edge full blooded pit.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Jan 30, 2011)

good lookin dog man, if you have an outdoor crop you should teach it to seek it out, pits have great noses and the working drive to please is amazing.


----------



## OGPanda (Jan 30, 2011)

The pit lookin' kinda skinny.


----------



## growalater (Jan 30, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> The pit lookin' kinda skinny.


He is only 8 months. He eats 4 cups of the most expensive type of dog food out there a day lol.


----------



## OGPanda (Jan 30, 2011)

Diamond food? Ah, he's just a baby still, still going thru changes.


----------



## growalater (Jan 30, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> Diamond food? Ah, he's just a baby still, still going thru changes.


Yup still a baby lol.


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 30, 2011)

good lookin pup....buds dont look bad either lol! good work!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretty ladie's bro!!!!!


----------



## growalater (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments. Last week and flush have begun on the pineapple express. One more week of nutrients the the flush on kandy kush. Next grow will be epic. I'm going to use all the nutrients I have been but I will be adding bud candy and conisueer for maximum taste and smell. I will be using OG KUSH in both waterfarms. Stay tuned for that grow soon.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 30, 2011)

growa - I'd say this grow was pretty epic.... and don't you just love the advanced nutes line up?? I do - it's the best shit to grow with. Anyway- can't wait to see this one harvest.


----------



## growalater (Jan 31, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> growa - I'd say this grow was pretty epic.... and don't you just love the advanced nutes line up?? I do - it's the best shit to grow with. Anyway- can't wait to see this one harvest.


I do. I love the line up. Plants were so lush and easy to grow with AN. I can't wait to see what the root mass looks like in these waterfarms.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jan 31, 2011)

Do u think u'll hit ur weight goal???????


----------



## growalater (Jan 31, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> Do u think u'll hit ur weight goal???????


I have no idea but no I think with the difference in the height killed me.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 31, 2011)

oh please - you think you got height problems..... have you looked at my pics lately... the sideways growing forest in my 4x8... because they're too damn tall for the 7' high tent.... what an odyssey!


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> oh please - you think you got height problems..... have you looked at my pics lately... the sideways growing forest in my 4x8... because they're too damn tall for the 7' high tent.... what an odyssey!


 Lol not fun right Kiki?


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok so last night I finally tried that bud I clipped. Wowzwers. Strong ass shit. My face felt like it was melting. Crazy good strain right here. I will for sure grow pineapple express again.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 1, 2011)

How did it taste? Did it choke the hell outta u?...... their beautiful.....Great job bro!!!!!!!!! Advanced nutrients really worked good for u huh??????


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

Didnt taste bad for no flush and hardly any cure. Taste like kush so far. After my flush and cure it will taste so good. And yea advanced is my nutrient line for good now.


----------



## WakethBaketh (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if you mentioned it or not but have you tried using Flora Nova Bloom for the entire grow? (saw this done by scotty)


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 1, 2011)

STRANGER DANGER over here on your thread Growa.... j/k.... anyway, I think I will now get some pineapple beans.... since it was melting your face and all.... and yes - AN for life!!


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea I saw his grow. But mine does so well with AN. I like AN. I have used fox farm and other GH brands. 
LOL at KIKI. Yes it's face melting for sure.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yummmm, I got my pineapple express seed going hopefully she gets up and running.


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Yummmm, I got my pineapple express seed going hopefully she gets up and running.


Stuff is really strong. I took like 3 hits and I was done. It was very very smooth for not having been flushed or cured. I can't wait to taste it after a cure and a flush. BTW HOW I FLUSH is every two days on week of flush. I change out the resv with straight RO water. Ever two days for a week. That way my ciggaretts are harsher then my weed.


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

Update of my babies. The kandy kush is starting to get frosty now


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 1, 2011)

Can we get a size comparison on those huge lookin' nugs?


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

Hard to tell now with the light on but that's one of those stupid big ass Ed hardy lighters my gf won't stop buying. 






QUESTION guys and KIKI. Should my next grow be OG Kush or BUBBA Kush. I'm leaning towards OG


----------



## bud087 (Feb 1, 2011)

very very very f...... nice man mad job on them . anyway i was thinking if you can please help me i can,t find out how to post pictures of my grow . and some tips on why my plant is going yellow need to post some pictures so i can get help indoors is all new to me so help what i need . 

please help the newbe .......


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 1, 2011)

growalater said:


> Hard to tell now with the light on but that's one of those stupid big ass Ed hardy lighters my gf won't stop buying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this the biggest cola?


----------



## DuluthDankMaster (Feb 1, 2011)

damn dude i havent checked in a while and i am verrrry impressed bro! amazing looking plants! on ur above post....i got a sac of bubba kush and found the single biggest seed i have ever seen and i sprouted it and have been using it as a mom to get ready for outdoors this year but the plant is gorgeous, ill be uploading a few pics of it tonite, and of course, its in the WATERFARM hahaha! happy growing and again ur girls look fantastic!
*Make Green Regular*
*DDM*


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

Just upload them to photobucket. Thn just copy link that start and end with


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

No not the biggest one. Just the one I could get to at the moment. The 250w is blocking. 
Thanks dunk. It's coming along well. Can't wait to see that bubba. Sounds tasty.


----------



## bud087 (Feb 1, 2011)

sorry just trying to work it out can you run me thought it with a little right up please that wood be mad....
not just for me but the other newbe....
thanks man...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 1, 2011)

It's looking real nice bro!


----------



## growalater (Feb 1, 2011)

Write up about what?


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 1, 2011)

bud087 said:


> very very very f...... nice man mad job on them . anyway i was thinking if you can please help me i can,t find out how to post pictures of my grow . and some tips on why my plant is going yellow need to post some pictures so i can get help indoors is all new to me so help what i need . please help the newbe .......


BUD087 - you need to click on "go advanced" at the bottom - then click on "manage attachments"..... then find the "basic uploader", then "browse" then "upload"... then "done"... if you need more help than that - PM me. And if you don't know how to PM - then you really got problems... LOL.  post some pics and we'll try to help you.



and GROWA - Ed Hardy rocks!!!


----------



## hudman (Feb 2, 2011)

Growa...looks like the KK is going to produce some nice weight for you! Super job on the grow man! I am sooooo jealous.


----------



## growalater (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## hudman (Feb 3, 2011)

Did you smoke the PE yet? I didnt see a smoke report...


----------



## growalater (Feb 3, 2011)

hudman said:


> Did you smoke the PE yet? I didnt see a smoke report...


I only tried a un flushed un cured bud. It was very good. PE won't be getting chopped until Saturday night.


----------



## countbongula420 (Feb 3, 2011)

cant wait


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 3, 2011)

I bet we wont hear from you for like 2 weeks after you chop saturday. haha!


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 4, 2011)

can you blame him??? prolly be a month the 2 weeks for the pe will be about that time for the kk so about a month he will be mia


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey what does it smell like in there man???????amazing I would think??????how was the pe smoke wise?????


----------



## growalater (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updates but landlord came back out so I was dealing with that. And trying to get things ready For harvest. 

@oobee I won't just go MIA man. As you can tell I like to keep my journal updated. They will have tO cure before I give a smoke report but the kandy kush still has a couple weeks so I will still keep updating on that. 

@newstrain I ain't leaving you bra. No worries  

@realny Inside the cabinet smells like pineapples and hard candy. Really weird smell mixed together. The PE I tried wasn't cured or flushed but the high was amazing. The taste even tho not curred and flushed tasted better then street shit. I will update with pics in a few and then again tomorrow night sense that's when I chop the PE. I can't wait to see the root mass. Going to be killer shit.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 4, 2011)

i cant wait for this 1, the pe is now back in stock gotta save up a lil cash and make another order so im really excited to hear this report it was alot of fun to watch

so are you going to do a final cured weight and the final hash weight?


----------



## growalater (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes I'm going to do a total weight on both hash and bud. I will be starting the PE hash tomorrow night as well.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 5, 2011)

growalater said:


> Yes I'm going to do a total weight on both hash and bud. I will be starting the PE hash tomorrow night as well.


 Damn, bro! That's gonna be a lot of work!


----------



## growalater (Feb 5, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Damn, bro! That's gonna be a lot of work!


Yea I know but this is the important part. Or all the time was wasted.


----------



## T.M.B (Feb 5, 2011)

Growa from what I have learned you will get a better tasting product if you chop in the morning before your llights come on if that is possible if not I am sure it will still be good,nice job man.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome man are you gonna start a new thread for the making of the hash? An what method are you gonna use to make it?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 5, 2011)

growalater said:


> Yea I know but this is the important part. Or all the time was wasted.


Cheers to your chop!


----------



## growalater (Feb 5, 2011)

Pineapple express harvest:
After chop before snip snip 










After a brief snip










Hanging 










Hash making. Cold water extraction style 
















And the roots:


----------



## growalater (Feb 5, 2011)

Btw my hand looks fat as fuck lol but it's really not. Weird angle I guess lol. Fingers are still sticky. Washed them 10,000 times.


----------



## growalater (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 5, 2011)

Bravo.....................................


----------



## growalater (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 5, 2011)

how long flower you say again?


----------



## growalater (Feb 5, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> how long flower you say again?


Flowered for 9 weeks. 8 weeks with nutrients. One week flush.


----------



## growalater (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## growalater (Feb 5, 2011)

Hash on the bottom. Beautiful.


----------



## growalater (Feb 6, 2011)

That easy. Hashish.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice! love the roots to very clean. So do u think that you maxd out your yeild with the waterfarm or do u think you coulda gotta little more with an even canopy?


----------



## growalater (Feb 6, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> very nice! love the roots to very clean. So do u think that you maxd out your yeild with the waterfarm or do u think you coulda gotta little more with an even canopy?


I'm very happy so far with what I got out of one plant. I'm not sure of weight yet but I am for sure I did not reach the limit on the waterfarm. The canopy not being even didn't help that's why next grow both waterfarms will have same strain and I'm going to drill even more roots holes in bucket. I can vouche for the Great White root zone. That's has what kept my roots so clean and not getting rot. I just finished making the last of the first round of hash. Next round will be after I give a more closer trim before they go into the jars. This was a lot of fun and I'm super excited to try it all out. Any questions just ask. Btw. Hash smells amazing.


----------



## WakethBaketh (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on the harvest growa  The hash and buds look amazing I can't wait til we get a smoke report haha. Also was wondering how you harvested like did you leave them in darkness for 3 days, etc? Hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya the smoke report is very highly anticipated everything looks beautiful and eager for the next grow, like you said having the same strain in both of the waterfarms will deff make things easier, are you gonna run the 250w again to or try to just keep the 400 with a even canopy?


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 6, 2011)

those roots were nutz lookin man...... nice hash also........how long till ur dry and cure is done now???????? hows the kk doing how much longer?????? Kush is like sam adams always a good decision.....


----------



## growalater (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea cure should take a week or two. Kush has like 2 weeks left. I'm prolly going to upgrade to 600w. I got to give the 250w back to my buddy. Yes roots her stupid clean but the water they were in smelled nasty. 

@wak I didn't leave them in long darkness. My busy shit so I had to do it a cretin day. They are hanging in the dark now. The hash was very easy to make. Taste and smokes great. I will give a written smoke report on it tonite as smoking it for super bowl! Lol


----------



## growalater (Feb 7, 2011)

Buds are dying out nicely. I live in a very dry climate. They might be ready for jars by this afternoon.


----------



## hudman (Feb 7, 2011)

I am not familiar with hash... never had it. Can you explain why you make hash and is it a mixture of leaves and bud? Sorry totally in the dark on hash. lol


----------



## growalater (Feb 7, 2011)

hudman said:


> I am not familiar with hash... never had it. Can you explain why you make hash and is it a mixture of leaves and bud? Sorry totally in the dark on hash. lol


Hash is basically all the thc in the tricomes. You use the trome covered leaves and small popcorn buds. It's stringer then weed but harsh. It's very sticky too. I got an oz of hash out of this one plant which is very nice. Hash or hashish. Is strong goodness.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 7, 2011)

growalater said:


> Hash is basically all the thc in the tricomes. You use the trome covered leaves and small popcorn buds. It's stringer then weed but harsh. It's very sticky too. I got an oz of hash out of this one plant which is very nice. Hash or hashish. Is strong goodness.


It's sooo good


----------



## growalater (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes it is. I can vouch for that.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 7, 2011)

an oz of hash from that 1 plant? damn thats awesome man


----------



## growalater (Feb 7, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> an oz of hash from that 1 plant? damn thats awesome man


Yes I'm stoked that I got that much off one plant.


----------



## growalater (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## growalater (Feb 7, 2011)

And the last round of hash just went in fridge.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 7, 2011)

so how much did that weight out to b4 they went into the jars?


----------



## growalater (Feb 7, 2011)

newstrainnewrules said:


> so how much did that weight out to b4 they went into the jars?


Not sure yet. Got a scale on the way. I must say I'm a perfectionist and I'm not entirely happy with this grow. The PE buds are a lil to airy for my liking. I know it's due to the uneven canopy and not enough light. I won't make the same mistake twice. The kandy kush buds are getting massive.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 7, 2011)

so have you raised the 400 and kept the 250 on the side? Ive got a kk thats just came up im gonna clone the shit outa her for this years outdoor season so im really eager to hear about her.


----------



## growalater (Feb 7, 2011)

The 400w is as high as it can go and the 250w is on the side.


----------



## growalater (Feb 8, 2011)

Pulling the kandy Sunday. It's should be ready and the light is just killing it. The damn thing is so tall.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 8, 2011)

Growa - very nice harvest and hash - (we have the same jars too).... we have the same everything - - be sure and give us the ounces when they're dry!! I can't wait to see what is comes out to because your screen was so awesome!!
+rep!


----------



## growalater (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Kiki. I didn't realize it but I let the PE express go 10 weeks and kandy kush will 11 when I chop.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 9, 2011)

pyramid looks tight bro, get that scale yet???????


----------



## growalater (Feb 9, 2011)

Should be here today.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 9, 2011)

growalater said:


> Thanks Kiki. I didn't realize it but I let the PE express go 10 weeks and kandy kush will 11 when I chop.


 Thanks for letting me know, I got my PE going so I will make sure to let her go. That fucking Cole Train from Reserva Privada that says Short Flowering time took 11.5 weeks of flowering but it was worth it.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 9, 2011)

growalater said:


> Should be here today.


 nice...how big a scale u get?????


----------



## growalater (Feb 9, 2011)

It's nothing crazy. Measures up to a couple pounds at a time. Yea I went 10 weeks on the PE and 11 on kandy. You can really tell too cause like every leave is yellow. But I'm going to let the kandy sit in darkness for 2 days. See if resin increases or if it's a myth


----------



## ldachosenonel (Feb 9, 2011)

How do you clean the rez durring the rez changes because with the plants through the screen how do you maneuver the bottom bucket, and im also wondering how you go about filling up the rez?


----------



## growalater (Feb 9, 2011)

Filling up the res is as simple as pouring water in the top of it where the drip ring is. To empty just pull the the blue house down. 

Must say I am disappointed. Only got 6.5 oz out of pineapple. Due to uneven canopy I got screwed. Still ok for one plant I guess lol.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's great for one plant. SCROG takes practice. My buddy and I ended up with 4oz under a 400w MH/HPS due to uneven SCROG as well and too many tops.

Edit: Just remember for one plant that is awesome and it only gets better as you learn more and more each grow.


----------



## growalater (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea thats true. It was my first scrog and first hydro grow. Can't wait to see the kandy kush grow. It has huge nugs. I think my next grow is going to be tangerine dream. Herd it's great for scrog and heavy harvest as well as 25% thc min and 1.9 cb min. Sounds like some nice shit. Prolly will upgrade to a 600w light.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Feb 9, 2011)

Amen to that. I'm very interested to see the final result of the Kandy Kush as she stretched like a mofo compared to the PE. Barney's is what seed company I want to use next or get my buddy to use for that matter. From my research, you can't go wrong with Barney's. I want to try pineapple chunk first from them followed by LSD, Vanilla Kush, and Tangerine Dream in no particular order. A 600w light would be awesome for your 2 plant setup. That's what I plan on using when I have an opportunity to grow again. I hope you start another journal. I love growing and weed so much. Haha.


----------



## growalater (Feb 9, 2011)

I will for sure do another grow. I got an LSD seed. I was going to do og kush but need more yeild.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 9, 2011)

growalater said:


> I will for sure do another grow. I got an LSD seed. I was going to do og kush but need more yeild.


 You should go ahead and start germing something.... 

I've got a little something goin myself now.


----------



## growalater (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I don't want to start n e thing in the waterfarm. Need to get the seeds. I started a lil soil super Cali haze buts it's a small autoflower. Just want to see what it taste like.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 10, 2011)

6.5's not bad for how short she was, is it?????? the kush streched right out and up so fast it seemed... idk just saying......r u happy with ur advance nutes???????your PE was very impressive to me man....


----------



## growalater (Feb 10, 2011)

Yea not bad at all. I'm just an over achiever lol. Yes AN made a bid difference in tricomes and overall health. Love there nutrient line.


----------



## WakethBaketh (Feb 10, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> You should go ahead and start germing something....
> 
> I've got a little something goin myself now.
> 
> View attachment 1433154


Do a journal!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 10, 2011)

so kk die's in the am????????or whut???????cant wait to see this one, i thought u said sat,but i could be mistaken...


----------



## growalater (Feb 10, 2011)

Lights are off for good. Until Saturday afternoon when it gets yanked. 
PE


----------



## countbongula420 (Feb 10, 2011)

Heady nugs dude! Hows it smoke?


----------



## growalater (Feb 10, 2011)

Ooooo ee nice high. Very Stoney with hash on top.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 11, 2011)

looks amazing


----------



## growalater (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 11, 2011)

How's the Kandy Kush doing??


----------



## growalater (Feb 12, 2011)

She is a heffer and she is getting chopped today. Pics to come tonite.


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 12, 2011)

any predictions? If you got 6.5 oz and an oz of hash of the pe whats the expectation of the kk?


----------



## growalater (Feb 12, 2011)

I really have no idea lol I haven't seen it in three days. I'm hoping atleast the same. But the buds are bigger when I saw them last. I will update with chop pics and bud and hash pics too.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## growalater (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## countbongula420 (Feb 13, 2011)

LOOK AT THOSE ROOTS!!! Nice work man! You vape any fresh nugs?


----------



## growalater (Feb 13, 2011)

Not yet but I'm going to tonite!


----------



## hudman (Feb 13, 2011)

I just hit some Blue God! And God DAmn it...I'm hi!!!! That's the PE right?? KK still in the box?


----------



## growalater (Feb 13, 2011)

No that's the kandy kush. Just cut it. Now it's drying. Kandy kush went 12 weeks in flower. Shoulda be pure couch lock. Just ordered Reserve Prada OG KUSH as I read all day about how it's the real deal og. Soon as it gets here I will start that and start a new journal for you guys so I don't miss you lol. Specially KIKI haha


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 14, 2011)

so your gonna be runnin both of the waterfarms again and upgrading to a 600?


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 14, 2011)

tasty lookin nuget bro.....


----------



## growalater (Feb 14, 2011)

Not going to upgrade yet. I want to see what an even canopy will produce. Yes i will be using two waterfarms again.


----------



## growalater (Feb 14, 2011)

After hang dry I weighed and jared. 8.8oz


----------



## hudman (Feb 14, 2011)

how long did you dry for? Temps in the room you dried? Air flow? Just curious... Awesome! 8.8 ounces is pretty freaking impressive. Please send me an invite when you start your next grow...i am subbed already!!!


----------



## dingleberrykush (Feb 14, 2011)

very nice grow


----------



## growalater (Feb 14, 2011)

I only need to dry for 48 hours. Temp has been around 79 but very very dry here. No humidity what so ever. I let them hang in a dark room with a fan in the corner blowing air at the wall. I then jar them and do like 3 hours jarred then 8 hours open. Then 10 hours jarred and so On.


----------



## badgerbadger (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice work, thats some rapid drying time, does it affect the smoothness of the smoke? These waterfarms are awesome arent they!


----------



## growalater (Feb 14, 2011)

Not at all. The longer in the jars. The smoother.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 15, 2011)

I feel you growalater, this weather by me has been perfect for drying I also had some really fast dry times just 3 days. I always wonder why people say shit like 7 days, my bud would be powder after 7 days.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 15, 2011)

so, u didnt hit the mark weight wise.........but damn bro........gnarly grow.. that PE...the KK...WOW........


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 15, 2011)

growalater said:


> After hang dry I weighed and jared. 8.8oz - doesn't it feel good to know you have a half pound in supply...?


WOW - I'm jealeous.... nicely done... you should be so proud!


----------



## growalater (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry. Got a new guitar so I've been busy shredding  
@jimbizz. First time I dried I left plant out for 3 days. Came back and touched the bud and it turned to powder so now I am very careful about drying in my weather.
@realny. Yea didn't hit it but got over a qp on PE and over half a pound on KK
@Kiki I am proud yes. My first hydro grow didn't go to bad. 

OG KUSH seeds are on the way. I'm going to really have to watch this next grow with nutrients. I have been reading about how the og is very picky about nutrients. The Kandy kush really does smell like kandy. It's weird. I know I keep saying I'm going to try but I haven't. If I can find a dry enough bus tonite I will. Thanks to all you guys for making this journal possible. I hope to see all you at my next journal which should be starting next week.


----------



## growalater (Feb 15, 2011)

The pineapple after a week of cure.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 15, 2011)

growalater said:


> Sorry. Got a new guitar so I've been busy shredding
> @jimbizz. First time I dried I left plant out for 3 days. Came back and touched the bud and it turned to powder so now I am very careful about drying in my weather.
> @realny. Yea didn't hit it but got over a qp on PE and over half a pound on KK
> @Kiki I am proud yes. My first hydro grow didn't go to bad.
> ...


Props bro! You can count me in!


----------



## growalater (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks dude. I am now thinking about upgrading to the 600w sense I read OG isn't a great yeilder. I might upgrade then take some clones off the OG and throw them under the 400w


----------



## growalater (Feb 15, 2011)

Got to say. When smoked the kandy kush smells and taste like a sweet musky smell/taste. Just hit it hard. Still very moist but. High hits the body hard. Mind is foggy but body is relaxed. I feel like this will end in a couch lock. I'm excited.


----------



## growalater (Feb 16, 2011)

Kandy kush is pure couch lock heaven. Made the body feel very good. Very relaxed. Made me sink into the bed and drift off to sleep. Heavy body high


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 16, 2011)

growalater said:


> The pineapple after a week of cure.


ooooh - nice and sparkely!!


----------



## growalater (Feb 16, 2011)

It's even better person. Hard to get a pic of all the crystals.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah - i know what you mean....


----------



## growalater (Feb 16, 2011)

Making ISO hash as we speak. Pics to come


----------



## growalater (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## growalater (Feb 17, 2011)

Had to see it in pic but it's still drying. When I get home from work it should be ready to scrape.


----------



## countbongula420 (Feb 17, 2011)

I can roughly see your process, but could you explain it to me plz? I usually make BHO


----------



## growalater (Feb 17, 2011)

Basically take 91% alcohol put in jar. Shake the shit out of it for 30 seconds. Then strain with coffee filter. Let the alcohol evaporate overnight then you got this. 
Yellow is the first run. Black is second run. 






And the tastey kush


----------



## hudman (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice Growa!! When you planting the next crop?


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 18, 2011)

yes - what's next growa?


----------



## growalater (Feb 19, 2011)

Next grow. Will start as soon as seeds arrive. Already ordered. I will be cleaning everything tomorrow. Buckets, hydrton, and cab. My next grow will be double OG KUSH from reserve pravada. I will scrog them as well. Veg under a 400w light and flowering under a 600w light. Grow journal for that will start as soon as seeds get here.


----------



## badgerbadger (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds good, I'll reserve a seat for that


----------



## countbongula420 (Feb 20, 2011)

sounds like its gonna be a good grow. I will be watching for sure!


----------



## growalater (Feb 20, 2011)

Cleaning day. Ugggghh. I said fuck washing and cleaning the hydroton. Threw it out and going to buy more. It's cheap. Cleaned and disinfected the whole cab. The walls. Floors. Light and all the ducting too. All the waterfarm peaces are sitting in hot water soaking. Then I will re soak in ho20 water and be ready to go for next grow. Installed 400w MH light in.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good show growa!!!!!! besta luck with the next grow...


----------



## hudman (Feb 21, 2011)

How many seeds did you buy? I know you just have the two H2O farms but wondered how many seeds you would start with should some not make it or be weak...just curious


----------



## growalater (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought the 6 pack. My germ rate so far with this company is 100%. 
New journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/410758-growalater-again-og-kush.html


----------



## WakethBaketh (Feb 22, 2011)

HOLY FUCK those nugs are frosty as hell!  Congrats on the KK harvest and I'll be following the OG Kush. I have a great feeling that this grow will be sick because you'll have an even canopy unlike what you were battling previously.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 23, 2011)

Growa n e chance we could see both the PE nug and the KK nug side by side?...same photo......


----------



## badgerbadger (Feb 23, 2011)

....then can we see them touching eachother lightly, same photo


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Feb 23, 2011)

PE + KK babies?


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Feb 23, 2011)

nah just nug checkin man........see the difference, but that pe kk babies idea ...huhmmmm...........think ur on to something there Bong.....


----------



## growalater (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry I'm out of the pineapple. It was tastey smoke lol. Here is a kandy one after a few week cure.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 3, 2011)

thanx Growa looks so effing tasty...aahhh, cant wait to see the O.G. flower up 4 ya man....


----------

